# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New Year and new home for you all......loads of love and luck 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77 
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie 
Caddy
lilyella
helenO
strawbs
Ruthieshmoo 
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
LoobyLoo
Sukie
Mary M
custard
wishing4miracle
emma-pp
caz nox
bubbleicious
carrie3479
baby maggie
Rosie P 
babybutton
Cazzie1978
LizzyM

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Oh goody, a whole new thread! Thanks Lizzie! 

Well CD28 and 12DPO and AF due tomorrow...usual obsessive symptom spotting, but sadly, not enough to make me want to test early 

*Kate / Sukie* - We have a boys name picked out, but are still not 100% definite on the girls name. We also would want to know what sex we were having, assuming we got that far!

*sailaice* - howz life on the Clomid?

*Bubble* - Glad to hear the job is going well and  with the home inspection !

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

I am sat in my little itty bitty office blasting black velvet on my ipod  I am really excited today, no idea why probably the clomid  Me and DH were having the cutest bickering session on the way to work. He was saying " I want a girl" I was saying "I want a boy" and then pretend bickering over what we are calling him/her  It's official girls, not only am I crazy about TTC but I have taken DH down with me! 

Bubbleicious new furbaby! How exciting. When you get office manager will you be able to access the net on work? 

M I am munching a galaxy egg mmmm _don't tell any one_ 

Helen I loved that list, it's a really good idea as I think I will be tearing my hair out this 2ww.

Liz so glad your back!! Missed you loads how are the twins doing? 

Sukie I have some ideas but am keeping them secret  One thing is for sure though they definately will be strange names!! 

Rosie glad the BMS went well  you saucy minx! I love the name Pushka, my cats all have daft names but I didn't pick them I only picked Red's 

Kate   How are you??

Tamsin I felt really low last night but today a lot better.  Hope the evil nasty  stays away!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls! Wanted to be first but not quite there!! lol   

*Tamsin* - hope u are ok and that your AF does stay away!

*Sailaice* - im well thanks - feel quite good at the moment and have no idea why! U and your hubby have stupid bickering sessions like me and my hubby do! Some people think we are actually being serious!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know, it's so cute though isn't it!! I feel like I'm floating this morning....just waiting for the clomid s/e's to kick in and I will be crashing down with a bump   I am listening to Anastacia songs now trying to keep upbeat.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I love Anastacia!! Well i mean her music not her!! lol   

U will be fine hun - it will all be worth it.

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

bubbleicious, good to hear your job is going well. I know what you mean about doing something then immediately worrying about being pg - I went to the gym last night and really pushed mysefl, then afterwards worried that I'd damaged my chances for this month    Good luck with your furbaby!

Sailaice   its nice to be able to share it all with DH! Why do you want a boy particularly? (Just interested!   )  Glad you're feeling positive this morning - doesn't matter if its the clomid, just enjoy it!

Rosie that was sneaky - well done!    My DH named our new cat straight away, but then we dithered for hours over whether to choose a different name. But you're right, you can usually tell what the name should be.

Tamsin, snap! I'm also 12dpo (I think - not charting at the moment). I did test this morning but once again Mr Clearblue said no.    Don't like him anymore!  So AF should arrive for me in the next few days, unless I really messed up my ovulation date.  Hope she stays away for you  

Hi Kate!  

Hi everyone else!  Come on girls, we need some more BFPs to put on the list!! Sailaice, we're counting on you! Here's some babydust for us all to get us going:


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love Anastacia too!!   Kate how are you?? Any sign of AF?

Helen I'm not bothered really I just wanted to disagree with him in the cutest way <---   I always look at girls clothes and girls stuff and never really boys so it would probably be good if I had a boy it would be kind of new. I don't know   I hate Mr Clearblue too


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning helen hope u are ok? I know we need some more BFP's!!

Sailaice - Im ok thanks  My AF isnt due till next week and usually teases me by being a couple of days late!!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been trying really hard to stay happy today, but feel a little bit down.  But its ok, Henry has been cheering me up!  I've got a great photo of him keeping me company on FF - but how do I post it here?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen sorry u feel so down - i was like that last friday but feel a bit better now.

U have to open an account with photobucket and store/download your photos to there then paste the IMG code onto the message here and the piccie should appear!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Just done that!

Here's Henry looking handsome:










And checking out FF! He's thinking: hmmm, that Sailiace is a one isn't she?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Good morning
Wow you lot like to keep your names secret 

Did you hear that Ruth's scan went ok.

Helen Hope your feeling better soon, Henry is lovely x 

Sal I cat wait to start the clomid now! I had a bit of spotting yesterday but still no sign 

How are you Lizzy?

I'm in the office today so will keep popping in and out x

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen!!!  what does he mean? Does he fancy me?? I do look rather cute  it looks so mad to be on someone else monitor!! lol

Sukie ok I will let one slip as it probably won't be chosen   _only kidding_ I like Fraser for a boy and I liked Roman or Roma for a girl

Kate not to worry, I hope to go you are pregnant but you have a new light in the tunnel now. IVF


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got a photobucket account!!  

This is my DH at his award ceremony he is so sexy!! 










This is my gorgeous kitten who goes to her new home in 2 days  As a baby










All grown up nearly









And this is her daddy Red


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Sal 
They are nice names, I like the photo too! I''m going to have to go on to photobucket!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen - your cat is sooo cute 

Sukie - yes i saw ruth's scan went well which is good news 

Sailaice - this is the only month i have truly believed i am pregnant but i know im not so even when AF arrives i know i will be crying but yes true i have the IVF coming up so there is a light there at the end of the tunnel  Your hubby is not what i expected atall - he's a lot cuter!! 

There is a well dodgy photo of me and hubby in the gallery for this months photo comp!! lol

I will try and find one of my dog to post!

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok found a photo of my dog cookie!!!​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. OMG look at all your great photos. I really need to stop being such a technophobe and get on this photobucket thingy-ma-doo-da!  

Well I've had melon for breaky then went to acupuncture, then worked out to Jamiroquai, had a shower and gave myself a pedicure so I feel very healthy today. Plus I made my own tzatziki and the whole lot (a large pasta bowl full) is only 1 and a half WW points! I'm going to drink looooooooooooooooots of water too (once I've done my pee test at 3.30).

Your pets (and husbands  ) are so cute. I'm going to have some lunch and then get some pics on here. 

Sailaice, how come you didn't choose your other cat's names? We both chose Oliver's name. We were in bed and looking at him and we both turned to eachother at the same time and said Oliver - spooky! He was a chubby little kitten and had a look of Oliver Hardy bless him.

Anyone any exciting plans for weekend?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi kate
Hope it works out for you 
Are you doing a diary for this month? Cookie is cute. 

Rosie Your being very good well done.  I went on to photobucket earlier and sign up so i'll down load some photos when I get home!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate wow she is massive!! I want a big dog when we move but I want a great dane!! What did you expect him to look like?? I wish he was Antonio Banderas  

Rosie DH picked them and my sister and my friend. I am busy this weekend, planting seeds and sorting the kittens paperwork out she leaves us on sunday  

Sukie get on photobucket


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Right here goes my photobucket effort so far:

Here's my lovely DH at his most happy (just about to fill his face!) 










My lovely sister and me in Sicily










And my gorgeous (fantasy) lover










and here's when I threw him in the pool in an effort to get his clothes off 










Sailaice, you are good doing your gardening again. I have some seeds but no idea where I've put them!

Well I was just watching my DVD of Supernatural (with the above mentioned fantasy lover) cos DH went out to play golf, and he came back early (because he had his jeans on and they wouldn't let him on the course) and caught me redhanded. For some ridiculous reason he gets jealous if he thinks I fancy anyone on telly/ film. 

We're going back to Blackpool again as DH has an appointment with a client there tomorrow, so we're going out boozing tomorrow night. So much for healthy living! 

Hope you all have a good one.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

*Kate* - Sorry I beat you to it! Glad you are feeling good and upbeat today!

*sailaice* - lovin' the pics of DH and furbabes  Anastacia fan here too....in fact got Left Outside Alone playing as we speak!

*Helen* - Awwww Henry is a real cutie  Well I caved and did an HPT today too, and surprise, surprise, (NOT!!) it was a ^bfn^ and to top it off, i've had mild crampng this arvo and just been to the loo to behold the red stuff..... Oh well, bottle of wine for me tonight it is then!!!

*Rosie* - I admire your willpower on the diet and exercise front...well done....I have the incentive, just none of the willpower!!

*Sukie* - Ruth had a scan? Did she post? Must go and have a nose!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Tamsin   enjoy your drink, I'll probably join you (well in spirit - haha!  )


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

AF arrived for me yesterday.  I tested on Wednesday night, and it was a bfn, so was prepared.  I think ov time this month will be the weekend I am in London for a girlie weekend, so will just have o wait for March!!!!

Hi to everyone, am off next week so will have time for personals then!  It's my birthday tomorrow, so won't be on very long then!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Emilycatlin sorry the witch got you   Happy birthday for tomorrow 
Rosie great photos x
I off to put some photos on photobucket be back in a while....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry  got you Emily..she got me too..not full flow yet, but wil be by tomorrow 

 for tomorrow...have a lovely day 

Tamsin
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Back again Here is my lovely Dh








My nieces Abbey and Kerry
















My cats!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls 

I am loving these photos and finally getting to see all your DH's! Will have to post a proper one of my DH now!!

Rosie - your day sounded good today! The photos are lovely 

Sukie - i always do a diary but i will do one when i have treatment as well. Cookie is lovely but mad as ever!! Your nieces are soooo cute!

Sailaice - i dont know what i expected him to look like really! Maybe with really dark hair or something!! lol

emilycaitlin - happy birthday for tomorrow.

Hi to tamsin Helen xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Another late night for me suffering with gastroentritis all day...thanked my DS for this....anyhow Kate everytime I try to get into chatroom it says error connecting to server try again in a few minutes but no matter how long I wait I get the same response... would you girls mind if I posted a piccy of my DS? the name thing was interesting I decided that I would choose a girls name and DH would choose the boys name....so when DS was born a lot of manipulation on my part and i didn't pick the name I had originally planned......


anyhow goodnight

Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mary i dont know about getting into the chat room then - maybe ask Tony as he sorts it all.

Of course u can post a pic of your DS.

Hope u feel better soon

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary post a pic of your DS  

Kate my type is dark and delicious but DH just bowled me over 

Sukie and Rosie your DH's are GORGEOUS!! 

Happy birthday for tomorrow Em sorry AF arrived make sure you have a [email protected]@dy good drink!!!

Tamsin I hope that Anastacia does another concert in the UK! I will definately go!!

A very drunk me 









My gorgeous brother and sister









My brother and me









My gorgeous Tinkerbell


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice - your family are stunning including u! U look so different in those photos!

Ok heres a decent one of my hubby:


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I look terrible in those photos   I cant believe how short my hair looks compared to the length on it now!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

How long is your hair now saila? Mine has got really long - im trying to grown the dye out of it so it looks normal again!​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Right down my back. I've been going on the sunbeds but stopping that not due to IUI so I will look like Morticia Addams!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL saila u will look fine and its for a good reason!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab pics everyone but if it's ok could you make them a tad smaller 

Thanks everyone 

Will catch up tomorrow,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, I'm not too sure how to make them smaller


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Good morning all loving all the photo's! Sal you look lovely in all your photos x
Well my AF is here in full force today so I can start on clomid tomorrow yey!(though I probably won't be saying that in a couple more days!) 
Right I'm going to have a bash at putting in a smaller picture.








Have a good wkend x
Sukie


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Good morning everyone, 
Hope you dont mind me joining you on the 2ww thread my test date is 10th feb and feeling like im going mad at the moment.

good luck and lots             to all the other ladies on their 2ww aswell 
luv cazz xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

Sailaice - finally got my friend to just cut my hair!!

Lizzy - i dont know how to make them smaller?

Sukie - sorry your AF arrived but good luck with the clomid - and the cat is so lovely!

Cazz - hi hun and good luck with the 2ww.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Cazz * - Welcome on board... sending you lots of    

*Sukie* - Sorry AF showed for you too  Lovin' the photo of your bub! Your DH didn't look like he was enjoying having his pic taken!! Keep fogetting how similar our cats are...gorgeous  

*Kate* - Oh you must post a pic up of your new hairdo! Doesn't DH look smart in his uniform! 

*Salia* - what a lovely looking family you are! Looks like you were all having a good time that night!!!

 in full force for me today too, but guess I should really count yesterday as CD1. Bought one of those Clearblue Fertility Monitors off ebay the other week, so am just waitng for an equallly good bargain on the pee sticks now....need to get them in the next week, if I'm to start testing! Finally bought a new headboard today - a beige suede one, goes really well with all the bedding 

Hope you are all having a great weekend?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin sorry your AF is here. I will post a piccie soon as im off out tonite and will get a photo of me new hair do although its only been cut!!​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Girls!

Sukie How many mg of clomid are you on? Love the cat pics  

Cazz   hope you like our pics, you will know who you are talking to  

Kate how short did you go?

Tamsin sorry the witch got you   We look a bit like the munsters on a morning...well I actually look gorgeous    not! But Shaun and Sarah always have sticky up hair and bad morning breath them two take a lot of work!!  

Well I have hardly done anything today   sorted all the paperwork out for kitten and am tidying up before bed. So tired. Went to bed for a nap a 2pm and didn't wake up till 5:30pm. Naughty me


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just been watching the rugby - now that's a bit more like it! I'm really excited, we've got tickets to watch England v Italy next weekend. Can't wait!

Tamsin, sorry AF got you hun  Is the Clearblue monitor an OPK then?

Kate, have a good time tonight! 

Hi Sailaice, there's nothing wrong with a nice afternoon nap! Just call it a 'power nap' 

Welcome Cazzie! 

Well as everyone has posted piccies of their DH's, here is mine doing a duathlon in some fetching lycra  - he had to run 6 miles, bike 20 miles, run 3 miles (what a nutter!!!):










And this is me with my sweet little Maggie:










Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! No AF for me yet, but the signs are all there


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies have just realised that I haven't got a clue how to post a piccy but I will try change the one I already have, or can anyone im me details how to....Ladies I must say there are some gorgeous specimen of the male variety in our midst......

enjoy your saturday night out its now my monday and I had the maid here today and the place is gorgeous........its difficult living here ......ok enough from me.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary have you sorted out the pics yet?   difficult living there? what do you mean??  

Helen hope you enjoyed the rugby. DH made me watch the football...yuk!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just got in from a birthday meal, so not on for long.  I love all the pictures, I don't have the faintest idea where to start with putting them on a computer!!!!!

Tamsin - Sorry about AF 

Sailaice - Your hair must be so long, I dream of mine being as long as yours in the photos!!!!
Hi to Helen, Kate, Mary and welcome to Cazzie.  Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em it takes a lot of looking after and I haven't been so good with it lately. I usually have loads of deep conditioners in and hair masks but have let things slide lately.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 

Hope you're all having a good weekend?  was mean to me during the night, so am feeling shattered today  Still, not got anything planned so will just doss!
*
Helen* - Yes, more or less...but it gives you a figure of level of fertility as opposed to just a +ive. Thanks for sharing your pics

*Kate* - How was your night out?

*Em* - Hope you had a nice  meal?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope you are all well?

I've just got up as I was up til all hours doing karaoke (on my own I might add as mum went to bed and left me), so am feeling a bit groggy and my voice is a bit hoarse. Went out for a few drinks and for a Greek meal at a restaurant I virtually grew up in. Haven't been back for years and it was strange going back after all these years. Good night though!

Sailaice, it's today your kitten goes isn't it?   Hope you don't feel too sad saying good bye. Will you ever get to see her? I found a lovely conditioner from Boots and it's like the stuff you get in hair colour. It's 99p in a small tube from Boots and is Nice & Easy colour protecting conditioner. Even though my hair isn't coloured any more it leaves a lovely sheen on your hair and makes it feel in fab condition. I swear my split ends have disappeared! I'm getting a trim next week but not too much as everyone says it looks like it's just been done - isn't that always the way just before you're due to go to the hairdressers. So a nice day out in Manchester with cocktails   and a lovely long lunch at San Carlo (my favourtie Italian restaurant) 

Loving all the piccies girls. Great to put faces to names and see all your lovely pets (and not forgetting hubbies). Keep em coming!

Sukie and Tamsin, sorry AF got you. Helen, hope yours stays away. 

I've had awful pains in my right side the last 4 days, but thankfully they seem to have gone now. I was a bit worried because ov pains have never lasted that long before. So guess I'm on the the 2ww now!  

Hi to everyone else - must go as I'm getting told off from my mum for being on here!

Speak to you all soon and hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  Well last nite me and hubby went to a charity do for Claremack off this site in aid of menigitis - Clare and her band were playing and were really good  Her little boy Joshua is sooo cute 

*Sailaice* - my friend cut about 2 inches off which doesnt sound a lot but i notice it!! Its still quite long though!

*Helen* - love the photos! Like the one of your DH in the lycra! Have fun at the rugby next week.

*Mary* - u can upload your photos into photobucket - search on google and then u cut and paste the IMG code into your post and a photo should appear!

*Emilycaitlin* - hope u had a lovely birthday.

*Tamsin* - sorry it wasnt such a great nite with u and your AF. Last nite was fab and it was great to meet some people off this site.

*Rosie* - glad u had a great nite last nite sounded really good.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep my little kitten certainly did go today! Really upsetting    Poor Miss Kitty is pining a bit for her baby.

No side effects this weekend from clomid and I am getting myself convinced that it's not working and I'm not growing any follies!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope you have all had a good weekend?

Sailaice I've started taking 50 mg clomid little nervous now that it will trigger the panick attacks again but going to try and stay positive! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms I'm sure there is a few healthy follies growing in there!  I'm sure the kitten to a very loving home where it will be very happy 

Cazz welcome and good luck on your ttw. How long have you been trying for?

Tamsin sorry that you AF got you too hope the pains have subsided a bit, mine are just starting to ease 

Helen I wish I was going to the rugger next week, I went last year to see England v Ireland and loved it even though we lost and I never heard the end of it from my Irish relatives 

Speak to you all soon x
Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a nice weekend.  Thanks for all the birthday greetings.

Sailaice - I didn't have any s/e's from clomid when mine went up to 100mg, and it made me ov that month, so don't worry

Kate - Sounds like you had a good night last night

Sukie - Really hoping the clomid is better for you this time 

Hi to Helen, Tamsin, Rosie and everyone else


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

*Sailaice* - where has your kitten gone?

*Sukie* - i hope the clomid works for u.

*Emilycaitlin* - last nite was really good thanks.

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies how is everyone?no one in chat room thought maybe in here.any1?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

I'm in for a rough ride at work today  

Kate the kitten has gone to her new home   Her poor mum cried all night for her.

Em I just want there to be enough follies to go ahead    So stressed   I'm so glad you had a nice birthday  

Sukie are you trying acupuncture or reflexology to combat panic attacks?

I was up all night as Miss Kitty cried all night for her baby   I think her next litter she won't be as clingy to as there will be more. Bless her!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice -   I hope you have a better night tonight!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the support x
Sal I'm hoping to go for accupunture next week. Is forty pound about average for a session? woke up with the hot sweats last night, not sure if it was the clomid or not? Do you get side effects all month or just a few weeks?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sukie, it will be the clomid.  I used to get the side effects in the first couple of weeks, and the not be too bad, but everyone's different with it


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Sailaice   poor Miss Kitty and you! But you know she's gone to a good home, and Miss Kitty will have more kittens to look after in the future. Hope you don't have too bad a time at work today  

Hi Sukie, I know what you mean about the rugby, my sister's ex DF is Irish and ditto, we heard all about it!  Still, I'll be the same when we hammer them this time round (yeah right!! But with Johnny back who knows?) I'd be interested to hear how you get on with acupuncture. £40 a session sounds about right to me, I would expect to pay a little bit more than that personally being in london. Good luck and i hope the clomid s/e settle down soon !

Tamsin, are you feeling less tired now? Hope you had a nice relaxing day yesterday!  

Hi emilycaitlin, Kate, Mary, Rosie P (good luck!   ), Cazzie, and anyone I've missed.

Another day another   from Mr Clearblue for me (I really must have words with that man!).  No AF yet either, which means I'll probably miss out on getting an HSG appointment AGAIN this month as they allocate them on a Monday afternoon.    Oh well. My lovely GP is very supportive, I saw him this morning on non-pg related stuff and he offered to write to the hospital to try to get me an appointment a bit sooner!  So I'll take him up on that if it takes much longer.  

Right, no trains so working from home again today - must get off the internet and on with some work!!

Have a good day everyone
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em  I feel so evil though as I keep thinking I should of kept her as she was the only one....I know realistically it wouldn't of been fair on mum in the long run as she can be quite evil and would of only attacked her when she became sexually mature  and started emitting hormones!

Sukie I used to get hot sweats on a night with clomid. Really clammy ones like my entire body was sweating!! Don't worry hun they pass   We are all here for you! Anytime you feel like you are having a panic attack we are here to support you. I can im you my mob number if you ever want to text me if you need some extra support 

Helen, Things are looking up at work slightly...not holding my breath!! Get your GP to write something to them!!

By the way I am sending off an application form tonight to do an access to health sciences course so I can do a degree in either Radiography or Midwifery!! 

Love Saila xx

*Post amended by Admin*


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Helen* - Yes, thanks, feeling much better today...sorry to hear that still AF or no BFP. That's great that your G.P. is so supportive - let's hope he gets you seen soon! I'm working from home too today!

*Sailaice* - Go for it on the course front! Sorry you're having a rough ride with Miss Kitty.. to you both

*Sukie* - Sorry to hear of the Clomid effects - hope they settle down soon

Hi *Kate, Emily, Cazz, Caddy, Rosie, Mary*......et all!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin DH is off work today so he is taking good care of her. I hope I get accepted on the course    How are you today??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Kate, your charity do sounded like a good one, and all for a good cause too. 

Sailaice, I'm sure there will be follies there, just think   thoughts. Sorry to hear Miss Kitty was so upset. They do forget though and she will be herself in no time. What's going on at work? I really hope you can get to do the course you want, that'll be great. 

Sukie, I really hope you don't get any panic attacks and the side effects subside. I've had the night sweats and they aren't nice. Each month tends to differ - sometimes I will get side effects the whole cycle and other times hardly any. As for acupuncture the first session is normally a little more (mine was £30) and then goes down a bit - mine cost £25 per session (but maybe cheaper here as I'm up North). Good luck! It should improve blood flow to the womb and therefore help create a healthier environment for implantation.

Helen, sorry for your BFN. It's a   isn't it? I really hope you don't miss out on your HSG appointment. Hope your GP can help if needs be. Thank you for the good luck wishes. Am going to get drinking my pineapple juice (yuk!) every day so I'm being a good girl.

Tamsin, glad AF has eased off. 

Hi to Emilycaitlin and Mary and anyone else I've missed.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

hi everyone, hope you all doing well
goodluck again to everyone else on the   
Im now on day 10po and its driving me mad getting all these sy,ptoms and wondering if its all in my head  

this is our 1st attempt at self insemination so trying not to get our hopes to high. 

hope you all have a nice day
take care 
luv Cazzie xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cazzie. Wishing you the very best of luck and hope you can hold out for testing another 4 days. Sending you 

I noticed you are in Merseyside, is that right? It's just that I'm in Liverpool and every so often I organise a meet up for Liverpool ladies. If you fancy it the next one will probably be the end of March.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI Girls,
Just home from work 
Have been reading all your posts and checking you are all ok daily but no time to post myself at mo 
Helen, sorry bout your BFN 
I got one too on CD27 but its now CD30 and no sign of AF so I am not giving up yet.

Sal, big hugs to you.
It must be heart breaking to say good bye to your Fur baby 

Hi to all you lovely ladies and good luck to you all especially all you on Clomid!
Will pop back later.
Love and kisses
Mags
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello 

Baby Maggie it was heartbreaking, but they were never really mine. I am just giving them the best possible start in life and finding them perfect forever homes.

Cazzie    Hope they are pg symptoms hunni!!

Rosie! Your inbox is full   Been trying to pm you  

I have downloaded the course application form, filled it in, put it in an envelope and am just about to send it off! 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Maggie, keeping fingers crossed for you - hope AF stays away.  

Sailaice, sorry! It doesn't tell me any more how full it is. I've just deleted some now.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailaice, good luck for your course application!     When do you think you might hear?  Also, which do you think you would go on to do, radiography or midwifery?  

Hi Baby Maggie, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you    How long are your cycles usually?  Is your AF late now?  I've got my usual PMT signs so not feeling too hopeful - I've decided no more hpts until Friday, which would be 20dpo if I worked out ov right.

Rosie P, thanks hun, but I think its already too late now!   Good luck with your 2ww  

Hi Cazzie, best of luck!!

Tamsin, working from home is great - except that I haven't actually done much work yet, whoops!  

Best get on with it then...


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Helen,
I dont know how long my cycles are anymore cos have only been off BC for 2 months (was on it for 6 months to help cysts) 
Last month it was 40 days.
It used to be anything from 28 to 35 days.
So who knows? on day 30 today.
Have ordered 25 ov kits for next cycle and gonna do these things cos my friends have all got pregnant by these methods:

Sex in the morning.
Legs up against the wall for 15 mins to an hour after BMS.
No oral (sorry tmi, but someone told me that saliver can kill sperm )
No washing after sex(someone else told me that soap kills sperm )
No weeing after sex(incase sperm falls out )
No caffine.

Someone also told me today that Air hostesses have baby girls, (something about radiation )

Its all nonsonse but what the hell!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

*Sailaice * - sorry to hear about your kitten  That is great that u are applying for those courses!

*Helen* - sorry its a BFN.

Hi to *sukie emilycaitlin Tamsin Rosie cazz maggie*

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate I definately want to apply for them. It's never too late. I feel old    I don't know what field to go in but I have 33weeks left to decide  

Baby Maggie I always wee after     Definately going to stop that  

Helen I'm really not sure which one. I think I would have to do some more research into both roles. Just not sure what to do  

Rosie I've pm'd you. Did Pushka pine for her babies??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maggie - i always wee straight after sex!!

Saila - how old are u hun?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am 25 Kate


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I always wee after aswell girls (I think you are meant to to stop infection!)
But I have HUGE amount of pregnant pals and one of them is sure thats how she got pregnant as apposed to other months when she didnt!
Sorry FF I know this is probably terrible advise 

Im up for anything at the mo, tell me to stand on my head cover myself in tar and bark like a dog!
I will if it gets me a bun in my oven!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon All,

hehehe *Mags*, at the list of what to trys! I suspect in was probably a combination of the first two on the list that did the trick - although if you DTD in the mornings, that usually followed sometime son afterwards with a shower, so maybe it was just the legs in the air bit !!!

*sailaice* - 25? Aarrhhh I remember those days...in fact, I was still a single woman then!! Wjhy did Admin have to edit your post?

*Helen* - have to say I do give myself more breaks when working from home - doing some washing, hoovering, washing up etc! Where as if at work, I just tend to work right through! Couldn't work at home full time though, would miss the banter of the office!

*Cazz* - hope it's your month!

Dh has decided he fancies Tea at the Ritz on his birthday. So have booked it up today. Will be just the two of us, plus his parents. Anyone else done it?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Helen, let's hope you ov'd later than you thought and you've just tested too early.   Thanks for your good luck wishes.

Maggie, yes saliva can kill sperm. My consultant reckons you should let the seminal fluid come out of you after sex as it can kill sperm, and the sperm itself shoots up first, so it's just the seminal fluid that runs out (and that shoots out after the sperm - most of sperm shoots out in the first bit of fluid). Also weeing after sex does help stop infection too. Also the sex is determined by the man (the x or y chromasome sperm that fertilises the egg), so the air hostess thing is just a myth (unless they are all   the same pilot)  

Sailaice, old Yeah, right!   Wish I was still 25. Pushka was glad to get rid of them as they were naughty. We kept Oliver as she got on well with him, but the other 2 just stressed her out. 

Tamsin, I work from home every day and it's very handy for getting washing done and popping out to get shopping etc! Tea at the Ritz - how posh is he?  

I think everyone who gets pg can say it's because of this or that they did differently, but in reality they have around a 20% chance of pregnancy per cycle, so it's likely that it was just their time to get pg. One of my friends said both times she got pg she only had sex once, but if we did that could you imagine how long it would take us.

Anything that doesn't do you harm is worth a try, but try not to get too hung up on things. I went a bit 'myth crazy' last year and it did me no good whatsoever - just got me more stressed.

P.S. Please don't forget to post the pictures of yourself covered in tar, standing on your head and barking like a dog!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

You will be the first to see them girls 

Sal, That sounds wonderful bout the course! you go girl!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rosie*   - When we conceived #1, we had, had sex just the once that month....oh to be able to do that again....*sighs*

Mags - Can't wait for the pic!! LOL

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maggie, we better be!   Certainly will spice up the old sex life! By the way your baby Blue is gorgeous! 

Tamsin, that was so lucky. Most of my friends have either not been trying, had sex once or just come off the pill and got PG. Well I've tried all those things over the last 3 years and nothing. If only! Oh to be 'normal'!!!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Here Here *Rosie*.....life is so unfair huh! 

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Ladies 

Tamsin I put my mobile on there so it was edited by the lovely Debs because anyone could of read it, none FF's and random people.

Rosie she is calling her @rse off now the kitten is gone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies  

Saila - yeah i saw your post had been reported and wondered why!! Only 25?!! U are still a baby!

Maggie - i would try anything as well!! lol

Tamsin - tea at the Ritz?!! wow!

hi to rosie 

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Saila Thanks If you could pm me your number it would handy to have   good luck with the course you would make a great midwife.

Maggie I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x ps I always wait for an hour after  to go for a wee, still nothing though 

Emilycatlin and Rosie Thanks x How are things with you?

Helen Lets hope Mr clear Blue got it wrong  I had a right nightmare trying to get an appointment for my HSG I'd always get my Af at the weekend and when I rang on the Monday all the appointments were gone! In the end I had to put up a fuss to get a appointment (which I hate doing) hopefully you won't need one and get a BFP x

Hi to everyone else x
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie how r u finding the clomid?

I am off to bed i think i am totally shattered!

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening ladies,
I have managed only to change the piccy my profile will give photobucket a shot tommorow thanks for details Kamac.  I just realised I never pee after nookie.......how strange, will try lots of water before BMS in future, stomach still playing me up after my dose of gastroenterits the weekend.......Sal I was only trying to be funny saying that life is difficult here, I think that i have a life that I only dreamt about before........

Am having my hair done tomorrow sal did you post a piccy of b4 and after the hair cut... I am a bit nervous as I have decided to go short.....as DS keeps pulling it out anyhow.......

Girls this two weeks is the longest ever......hope that yours is going quicker than mine...

Have a nice evening I am off to beddy byes....
Nighty night
Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mary he is soooo cute 

I really want one now!!

Hope your hair cut turns out how u want it too.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Mary your son is lovely! Good luck with your hair appointment x

Kate How did your hair turn out didn't you have yours done? Sleep well x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary I haven't had my hair cut hu. The pic I posted was how my hair looked about 6months ago it's grown so much now. I think I might get those layers cut back in though I king of like them.

Sukie am going to pm you it now hunni   

Kate I didn't realise it had been reported... strange I just thought that Debs had seen it thats all. Never mind, I could have had anyone ringing me will im in future  

So.... who's up for the meet?? Is it still a week this saturday?? I'm excited now. Are we doing lunch and stuff?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks saila x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How much can you all chat?!!!!!!!!

I can't keep up!  Sailaice - I would steer well clear of midwifery at the moment, morale is so low in the profession, there's no jobs, it really wouldn't be a good time to start off with it.  Give it a few years or go for radiography!!!

Cazzie -Hope you get a bfp!!

Sukie - How is it going?

Hi to Helen, Kate, baby maggie, tamsin, rosie, Mary and everyone else


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is radiography good Em?? I just don't know what to do. Hope I get accepted for this course.  

Morning Tamsin


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning everyone!  

Sailaice, we're rooting for you!     Where are you all meeting up?  I can't make it - got the rugby and it's my mum's birthday so I'm cooking a big family meal on Sunday  

emily, why is morale so low?  I thought there were a shortage of midwives and a lot were due to retire soon?? That's probably the source of low morale!   but then why aren't there jobs available?  I suppose that's a different issue to there being any money to hire any more though  

Hi Sukie, thanks for your good wishes hun   I bet I end up having to make a fuss too.  How are you getting on with the clomid?

Mary, re weeing after sex, I was always told you should to prevent infection. I used to get cystitis quite often, and find I don't if I can force myself to get out of bed afterwards - unfortunately our bathroom is downstairs so its a bit of a trek! Glad you're feeling better hun and don't be nervous about your hair, it's uplifting getting a new style and I bet you'll look great! Also short hair is easier to look after.  good luck  

Morning Tamsin, how are you today?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen I think we are rescheduling so everyone can come. It will be a week this saturday probably so keep your diary clear 
I think it will be at the trafford centre. I'm looking forward to a lovely lunch


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Are you rescheduling then? I really hope so as I'd love to meet you girls.

I feel gutted. Went for my dietitian's appointment and I've only lost 2lb since my last one (3 weeks ago). I'm hoping it's water retention as 3lb has gone on since I last weighed myself on Friday.  Hope it comes off again this week as I feel like I'm not really getting anywhere.

Mary, I agree with the other girls, your baby is gorgeous.

Hello to everyone else - how is everyone?

Right, I'm just going to try something. Tried to make my photobucket pictures smaller, so let's see if it worked:

My baby Oliver:










Pushka when she was poorly:










Me and DH in Egypt:










Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie those pics are lovely! Check you out you sexy minx!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hee, hee - amazing the difference a tan makes. I'm as white as snow at the moment. Also I have an infection above my eye (where I've plucked my eyebrow) so I look like the Elephant man. Maybe I should take a picture of that!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I uploaded Photo bucket but couldnt work it out 
Anyway have put a photo of me and DH for you all to nose at(its a bit small I know, dont know how to make it bigger?)

My AF has started bout an hour ago which isnt good but it isnt bad either,
At least its not 40 days this time and 25 ov packs turned up in the post today so I guess   spoke to   (suposed to be my ovarys ) and decided to work together this month so lotsa  and  then   then  then hopefully  then  then we should have a  very soon
Sorry guys having one of those days  please dont


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just read that back it doesnt make much sense!!!
But it kept me amused for a few minutes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It kept me amused too!!   I'm sorry AF arrived though


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

baby maggie   

i weakened and tested again this afternoon, another bfn, I'm so upset and tearful and not even sure why its got me so hard this time    My emotions are all over the place, I suppose its PMT.

Sorry for the me post


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

The lovely ladies in the chat room have made me feel loads better!    I really don't know sometimes how I'd cope without this site!

xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Baby Maggie,   at your post. I think it's the IMG code which is below each of your pics on photobucket you'll need
and then copy and post it on to your post on here. Sorry AF came - she's a rotter. Think mine will be here next week as I'm getting water retention and spots etc.

Helen,  . It's weird how some months you handle it ok and some months it really gets you. It has to be hormones doesn't it? Last month I was fine but I remember the month before feeling so, so down. Hope AF turns up soon so at least you can get on with your next cycle.

I'm in a real dilemma - I want to get a car (well 2nd hand Audi A3) but cannot find a 5 door in the colour I want. Don't know whether to make do with an A2 or hang on? Also if I trade in does my car need to be MOT'd and taxed etc? I'm so clueless as I've never sold or traded in a car before.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Helen - Sorry about the bfn  Re: the midwifery situation, there are loads and loads of midwives qualifying who haven't got jobs, some of ours have had to get jobs stacking shelves.  They are cutting it down so much that when people leave, they aren't replaced.  We work at the moment, with a 19 bedded post natal ward, so 19 mums and 19 babies, with 2 midwives, Delivery suite with 4, 5 if you are lucky, and the 12 bed antenatal ward with 1 midwife.  It's dire!!!  Sorry for the rant! 

Baby maggie -  It's good to be as positive as you are though.

Rosie - I've pm'd you.  I THINK if you are selling a car, you don't HAVE to have it taxed or MOT'd, but it probably makes it easier to sell if you have?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

*Helen* - so sorry that you got another BFN and still no AF...glad the ladies in chat were able to cheer you up though 

*Mags* - sorry to hear AF showed up! Hope all the OPK's come up trumps...I've ordered my pee sticks for my monitor today, so hopefully they'll turn up within a day or two and hopefully i'll be able to start using them this cycle

*Rosie* - Lovin' the photo's. Sorry about the disappointing weight loss  Am sure it is just water retention, so fingers crossed for a good weight loss next time! 
Assuming you are thinking of buying via a dealer, then Yes, you will have to have your car tax'd and MOT'd, else the dealer may not accept it, not to mention, it'd be illegal to drive it there, without either! - doubt they'd trade it in without seeing it! If selling privately, you could sell without either, but without an MOT, expect to make a heavy loss!

*emily* - sorry to hear about the dire conditions at work....when will the Government wake up and get rid of all the "pen pushers" and use the money saved, getting proper staff in post!

*Kate / Sailaice* - how are you both?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

here are some piccys I think that I have downloaded......


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

MaryM you all look GORGEOUS!!   I'm not a fan of open water am horrifically petrified of sharks even in pools but that water looks divine!

Tamsin How are you today?

Helen I'm so sorry you got a BFN honey   are you feeling better today babe?   

Em how are you??  

I lost 2.5lbs at slimming world last night!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

 on the weight loss sailaice!  I put on 2.5lbs yesterday (You must have donated them to me!) I had tried the no count bit of the weightwatchers one, and I'm never doing it again!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Em   Have you tried slimming world?? I love it....well I do when I am into it   

Does anyone know how much weight you need to lose to drop a dress size??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

So are we all bracing ourselves for this heavy snow fall they are predicting?   I know I'm taking my laptop home tonight, so I can play in the snow, sorry, work from home!

*Sailaice* - Well done you on the weight loss. I remember when I was doing WW last year, that losing weight like that, gives you such a great boost!

*Emily*- Sorry to hear abour gain. I did the full count when I was on WW. Never tried the no count, as didn't trust myself!

*Helen * - any sign of the big bad  yet?

*Mary* - Can't view your pics here at work, so will have to wait till I get home


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all well? I was working yesterday and then off out later.

*Sukie* - My friend cut my hair as i had loads of split ends and it looks so much better now!

*Saila* - Well done on the weight loss.

*Tamsin* - im good thanks - how r u?
*
Helen * - sorry it was a BFN.
*
Rosie * - i love the photos 

*Maggie* - love the piccie and sorry that your AF came.

*Mary* - your photos are lovely!

Hi to* emilycaitlin* and everyone else ive missed!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ Heavy Snow?? What do you mean??  Even in the north east?? I am really trying to stick to losing weight I have put so much on and hate myself   Really want to go into topshop and miss selfridge and find things that fit me  

Kate ~ are you going anywhere nice??

 who is coming to our meet on the 3rd of March??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - not sure, but seems to be forecasted for most of the UK I think...best checkout the bbc weather website.
I know how you feel on the weight gained front. I've almost gained back all of the 24 lbs I lost last year  I have the incentives, but non of the willpower  Still, as ever we are hopeful to be in the mood for swimming this weekend. Just remains to be seen whether or not we actually make it there!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls, thanks for your kind wishes    I've blown you all some bubbles. I'm feeling lots better today, the witch isn't here yet but I'm on high knicker checking alert!

Sailaice, well done on your weight loss!    Not sure how much you have to lose to go down a dress size, I would imagine it varies as you could put on muscle and so weigh more, but be slimmer. I got the gym instructor to show me how to measure my bodyfat on one of those electronic scales the other day - nearly fell over when he said it was 29.5%  !!!  AARGH!  Then he said that was better than average   

Lets face it girls, we are MEANT to have body fat to make us the curvy sexy minxes we are!    

Hi Kate, glad you like your hair. Mary, how did your haircut go??

Hi Tamsin! This is the first time in three days I've managed to get into the office because my trains haven't been working, and I fully expect not to be able to get in again tomorrow. Still, the countryside looked really beautiful this morning all twinkling with frost. Have fun at home tomorrow!

emily, the work situation sounds dire!  It also doesn't sound sustainable - let's hope that it gets sorted before something nasty happens   

Rosie, thanks hun   I agree, its definitely hormones. Not sure about your car question, but agree with the other ladies re needing an MOT. Are you planning to go to a dealer? I'm sure they'll be able to advise you.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish you lived me Tamsin I would go swimming with you. I am definately going ice-skating this week as I love it and it will be good exercise.  

Helen I want to drop at least two dress sizes so I am going to try and keep positive. I keep forcing myself to look at lovely slim clothes I'd love to wear and can't till I shift more weight


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is everyone!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks for the advice re: MOT etc. I know that my mechanic has plates he puts on to cover it when the MOT has run out and when he drives it to get it MOTd - not sure if dealers would have the same thing? You're right though, it's probably best to give them a ring. I'm looking in autotrader and on the website, so will buy trade or private if the right thing comes along. I've seen one on the Autotrader website but it seems about £700 too expensive, but I may give them a call just to ask the MOT question.

Mary, your photos are lovely. That water looks divine - and I can't wait to get in the sea in Corfu now! I love the sea but am scared when there's weeds/ foliage on the sea bed.   After going to Corfu 15 times I only plucked up the courage to parascend about 4 years ago.   I love the picture of your little boy in his shades.

Sailaice, well done on your weight loss. You're doing great and I think we'll both be waifs by the time we meet up.  I think I used to drop a dress size when I'd lost 10-12lb, but I think with my weight at the moment I'll need to lose more than that to drop - maybe 14-16lb.

Em, I wonder if that's why you put on? I know when people used to go from SW to WW or vice versa they always used to put on - maybe it's the change over and you need a while. I never saw the sense in no count though because as you lose weight you need to reduce your calorie intake. Have you got a pair of WW scales? I have and I use them for everything, they're a godsend. For instance you may count 2.5 points for a chicken breast, but if you weigh it on the scales it could be 1.5 or 2. I was amazed at all the things I was counting wrong - and points add up.I bet you'll see it come off again next week and maybe more.

Tamsin, we've had some snow but not heavy yet. I want to go sledging, but we have no sledge. Might get myself down to a cheap shop tomorrow just in case.

Kate, I have lots of split ends too (it's been nearly 3 months since I last had a cut  ), so am looking forward to getting rid of them on Saturday. Not going to have much off as I like the length. Always makes me sad saying goodbye to my hair.    

Helen, I'm glad you're feeling better today. Try your best to keep positive - new cycle new chance.  

Well 2lb has come off since yesterday, but not sure if that's because I was up most of the night being ill.   I've made myself a promise not to buy any new clothes until before my holiday when hopefully I'll be at my desired size.   I really have to do it before then especially if I'm to be put on the IVF waiting list. 

Roll on snow!!!                                   

Looking forward to the 3rd girls!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't want any snow Rosie!!
















<---me and Rosie 

I'm so emotional this afternoon







would rather be anywhere but here. Wish I was a housewife or worked from home I would prefer to be there now doing anything but work


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rosie* - had better go get that sledge today! Heavy Snow is forecast for the early hours/rush hour time, but not sure how long it'll hang around , as looks as thogh things will be warming up again! 
I'm off to the hairdressers on Saturday too. 
Good luck with the weight loss!
sounds as though you have a love for Corfu as we do for Rhodes - been 4/5 times. So were determined to try somewhere different!

Hey *sailaice* - lovin those emoticoms!! hehehehe Sorry you are feeling off this arvo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls im home!

Sailaice - me and my friend who lives in my street and doing my course with me went to another girls house on my course to do some of our next essay - so we have done the questions which is good!

Rosie - i hate having my hair cut coz i want to grow it so long! Im as bad as u and havnt had my hair cut in about 8 months!!

Hi to Tamsin and Helen

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sailaice, I want your smilies - were do you get all those from?

Tamsin, there's no way I can go today - I feel too rotten. If it's sticking tomorrow maybe I'll have a look for one. It might not even snow here.  

Kate, I do too. I always ask for just the split ends to be done, although it does always feel much better when she's done it and cut the layers into it.

It's gone quiet on here again - where is everyone?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie i would love layers cut into mine  I am trying to grow the blond out that i have when i dyed my hair about 18 months ago!! Im nearly there!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kate. Mine was black until I found a fab hairdresser in Manchester got all the black out even though all the other hairdressers I'd been to said they couldn't. There's only a very slight difference now between the ends and my natural colour at the top and it's not noticeable. Another couple of trims and I think that difference on the ends will be gone. I have blond streaks in and with it being winter felt they were a bit too 'surfer' for the cold weather, so have been using those wash in/ wash out sachets in brown. Would they work on your ends? They give a lovely glossiness.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie they could work but i have about 2 inches left off the blond and it doesnt look too bad!! I will give it a few months then the rest can be cut out!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

That's not much left at all is it. It'll grow quicker too as the weather gets warmer. Roll on summer!!!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know i wish summer would hurry up coz i hate this cold weather!!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

AF has arrived now and actually I feel lots better about it   I'll give the hospital a ring tomorrow, and hopefully I'll finally get an appointment for my HSG!!

I sympathise about getting haircuts - I'm a bit lax, I only get mine done every three or four months.  Its not that I'm growing it out I just can't be bothered!  Also, I always get a headache when I go to the hairdressers, I think its hanging my head back over the basin plus all the noise.

I'm a bit worried about the snow, last time it snowed in London the entire public transport system ground to a halt    Still it would be great to have a day at home  

How is everyone else doing?  Sailaice, how is your cycle going with clomid?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

I haven't posted for ages so need to try and catch up.

We are having a break from ttc this month as I am going on hoilday to New York at the start of March and don't want the ttc stuff on my mind.  Will be starting IUI when I get back  

Will post again later

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* -







that  finally showed up! Good luck with setting up the HSG! Just been listening to the news and they say North and West London will be worst hit....don't know which bit you are in?

*Kathryn* - Wow, enjoy your trip to New York







- am very envious!

I can't wait for the snow..this will be me tomorrow!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Tamsin

Love the piccy, very appropriate, I am freezing, will put fire on now to warm up.  I live in South Wales, quite high up, lots of mountains etc so will see how much is here in the morning


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey *Kathryn* - must have been posting at same time! Oh yes, reckon you could definitly be in for some heavy snow....can't wait to see all the pics appearing on here!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait for summer either!! I am so bloated tonight and so narked.... no idea why


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - the "joys" of clomid maybe?!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think so I can't stop crying


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

*Tamsin* - I will have to work out how to post photos   

*Sailiace* - sorry you are feeling down, I am sure it is the clomid especially if you are on 100mg, hope you feel better tomorrow. Perhaps you need a break from work, any time booked off soon?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 

Well this was me at about 6.45am







(Helping DH clear the snow from his car and playing snowballs!

and this is me now







but maybe later I'll be























How is everyone else fairing today? Difficult to say exactly how much we've had, but everything has a very good covering and it is still snowing heavily as we speak!! Am having to charge the batteries for my digi cam, but will post some pics later!
*
sailaice* - Hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG  it is my scan tomorrow!!

Tamsin I wish I was at home playing in the snow, I hate the snow when I have to come to work in it but don't mind it when I'm at home  

Katyloulou I have half a day tomorrow but that is for my scan. I have a few things to look forward to anyway. There is the meet on the 3rd, a cat show on the 10th and I'm going to the Rocky Horror picture show on the 17th


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morninig everyone!

Well, we haven't got a single flake of snow!!!! 

Sailaice - You must be excited about tomorrow!!  What time is your scan?

Kathryn - It's good to see you back!  New York?  I'd love to go there, apparnetly they are starting to do flights from Liverpool soon for a hundred and odd pounds!

Tamsin - Can't wait to see the pics.  It's shown a lot on tv this morning, looks pretty bad!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not excited Em I scared  Its at 1.30pm. The snow is casacding down here, I'm distraught! I will have to drive home in this


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Good morning 
A *really* quick one I'm busy at work today!
Sal Hope you are feeling better x Good luck with the scan tommorrow hop you get lots healthy of follies x

Helen sorry the  got you good luck getting the app x

I'm loving all the little smileys, where are they from?
Clomid has been going OK and have not had any more side effects so far....

Hope every one is OK Kathryn enjoy new york x
I'll try and catch up tonight if I can but we are having a family photo done at our house tonight!
Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Sukie!

Sailaice - I know it is scary, but just think of it as one step nearer!!  You didn't get a chance for any monitoring whatsoever when you were on 50mg clomid, and now you will know for definite if it is working and see exactly when you are about to ov 

It's just had a little attempt here to snow, but nothing much!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

we've got loads of snow here, a good 10cms and more falling now.  Had fun this morning, tried to get the car out but the access road is really steep so DH had to basically slide down it in the car! So we abandoned the attempt and are now stuck at home. The joys of country living with no 4x4!

Ugh, horrible AF this time, a second day of period pains v unusual for me.

Sailaice good luck for your scan tomorrow, don't be scared, I've blown you loads of bubbles so you're on a lucky 777!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

Yay we have snow! The dog really likes it?!!

*Helen* - sorry that your AF came but really hope u can get a HSG appointment.

*Kathryn* - lovely to see u  Have a lovely time away and good luck for when u have IUI.

*Tamsin* - u like the snow then?!! I filmed the dog in the garden earlier as she has never seen snow!! lol   I will have to get a piccie later on the digital camera to post on here!

*Sailaice * - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Why are u scared?

*Emilycaitlin* - no snow?!! U can have some of the 4 inches we have here!!

*Sukie* - hope u are ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

We have a lovely white carpet of snow here and it's still going. Not been out in it as I'm still really poorly with my tummy, so no sledging for me.   DH went out to his car and fell on his  - I was gutted that I didn't see that!  

Em, you said they are doing flights to New York from Liverpool soon for a hundred and something pounds? Do you know where I could find out more? I'd love to go back and take DH (so he can fall on his ar*e on the ice again  )

Sailaice, don't be scared about your scan, I'm sure you'll have some lovely juicy follies there.  

Helen, good luck with arranging your HSG. Sorry your AF pains are bad.   I get awful AF pains so last month got the doc to give me some special pain killers as over the counter ones haven't been working. Hope your pain eases up soon.

Tamsin, they are fab smilies - where do you get those from?

Katy, hope you have a great time in New York. Will you get to go ice skating in Central Park? I'd love to do that and never have.

Kate, would love to see a pic of your dog in the snow. I'd love to take one of my cats, but they won't go out!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi I'm on lunch so I thought I'd get on now rather than later.

Hi Emilycatlin, how are you doing? 

Helen Hope the pains are easing, I had stronger one than usual and a heavier flow but I'm putting it down to my body having a good clear out so I can grow a little bean this month! 

Hi Kate I'm good thanks Trying to keep positive (working for the moment!) How are you doing?

Sal Hope the drive home goes ok x

Rosie   Hope DH's bum isn't too sore!

Hi to all the other girls  lots of   to all xx

Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi rosie  Damn missing your DH fall over!! I went out to the car to go to the shop and was walking so carefully - luckily i didnt fall over but there was loads of people playing in the street and knowing my luck i would have fallen over! If i can get a pic of my dog then i will post it!!

Sukie - u stay positive hun! I am ok - feeling a bit fed up but thats coz i know AF is about to come!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Coldy and snow..... 

Hello everyone! 

Sorry I have been a bit quiet lately, but have been keeping up to date, popping on when I can. 

Just wanted to say good luck to Sailace for tomorrow. You will be fine, sweetie. I am sure you will have a nice big juicy follie or two! 

Kate - hope nasty old witch doesn't get you this month. Not long til your IVF app next week. 

Tamsin - hope you got a video of the old a*se sliding this morning!  

Hope everyone is ok and not too freezy this afternoon.

Lots of love,
Caddy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy lovely to see u 

The old witch will be here as im having cramps!! I have the IVF open evening on the 14th so getting there now!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's cr*p isn't it? You think we would be used to it by now, but it still depresses me every month.

Still at least with the open day next week you are moving forward towards your goal. How romantic on Valentines!!!!!  Fab!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - i knew my AF would come and had prepared myself but its still rubbish when it arrives! And cramps are still as bad as ever!

I guess we can move onto IVF now - was hoping for a natural miracle though!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I know Kate. I keep thinking if only it could happen before my next IVF, but after six years I know it won't. Doesn't stop you hoping though.

It is said a lot Kate, but you will get there. You are young and have IVF not too far off. And when it happens you will be such a super Mummy! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks caddy u have brought a smile to my face 

U and everyone knows what its like - its such a long old struggle and im tired and fed up with it now that sometimes i dont have the strength to carry on.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Kate, I know exactly how you feel and I know that feeling is heightened in me when AF is due, as it is just another disappointment.

You will get there and it will all be so worth it. I have a feeling that 2007 is going to be a good year (about blo*dy time!). The open day next week will be the start of something wonderful for you, I'm sure!

God, we did say a year ago that we would be the ones never leaving the thread!!!!!!!!!!!  

LET'S HAVE SOME LUCK IN HERE PLEASE! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Lots of  for everyone who's feeling down today.

Rosie - Someone told me about the flights from Liverpool, he said they are starting them in March, but I don't know any more.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Well as promised a couple of pics of todays snow.....1) is view of back part of back garden, taken from upstairs landing window! and 2) is my snow bear! Snowmen are so predictable and boring!! (Yes, I am somewhat artistically challenged!!)

1)









2)









*Caddy* - Great to see you! Let's hope we all will be leaving this thread before the year is out aye! 
*Kate* - Sorry to hear AF is circling. As you say, no matter how much you expect her arrival, it's still depressing  
*sailaice* - Hey  for tomorrow....    for good follies!
*Sukie* - Sorry to hear about AF, but sure hope your theory is right!!
*Rosie* - Sorry to hear about your DH, hope his butt is ok? Sorry you've still got a dicky tummy  Is it due to the Met do you think?
*Emily* - Did it snow anymore?
*Helen*- Sorry to hear about AF pains  Hope they have eased a little? Did you and DH play in the snow?

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I haven't been around much today but I have been mega busy at work.

Helen thanks for the bubbles hun! 

Kate I am scared that there won't be any follies  

Rosie can't believe DH fell over   is he ok?

Sukie I think that about good "clearout's" too

Caddy I with you on the luck front I hope we get some valentine BFP's!!

Em how are you today hunni?

Tamsin those pics are fab


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

We had loads of snow here today, had to walk to work and back my boss said to work from home but I needed files in the office.

Emilycaitlin - thanks for the welcome back  .  Sounds like a good deal on the flights from Liverpool.  I love New York, this will be my fifth trip but I still find loads of new things to do.

Caddy - I know what u mean about having a little bit of hope each month, that feeling doesn't go away that maybe one month a miracle will happen, heres to lots of luck for us all in 2007    

Kate - The open evening will give u something to focus on, I found the one we went to really useful and felt more positive and less scared of tx afterwards, sorry about the AF cramps

Sukie - Glad to here you are feeling positive, hope the photos turn out well  

Rosie - how is your tummy, any better?  I haven't been skating in Central Park yet but will have a go this time, usually just watch, last year I went in June and there was no ice    

Helen - hope the AF pains have eased, we had loads of snow too

Sailace - sending u loads of     for your scan, hope u got home from work OK

Tamsin - looking forward to seeing your snowy pics

Sorry if I missed you

Love Kathryn xxx

Tamsin we were posting at the same time, great pics


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me. DH's bum is fine - just a comedy fall - wish I'd have got a piccy though!

Tamsin, I love the snow teddy! It is still my tummy but seems to have eased up a bit now - thanks. Don't think it was the metformin as I don't seem to have any side effects from it at all now.

Sailaice, I'm at acupuncture in the morning so in case I don't get on here before you go, good luck for your scan. Here's a follie dance for you: 
[fly]             [/fly]

Katy, New York gets very humid doesn't it in summer - what was it like in June?

Em, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for those flights as the airport is only around the corner from me.

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

Take care in the snow girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Rosie - New York was too humid in July, I much prefer Spring or Winter there.

Hope acupuncture goes well

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok? Ive had a lovely bath this morning and feelin better as AF is here now! I snuggled up on the sofa last nite with a hot water bottle and painkillers!!

*Caddy* - thanks for your kind words  I hope this is all of our year as well  I know here we are STILL on this thread!!

*Tamsin* - the photos are really good - i only took some photos with my still camera so i cant post till the film has finished and is developed!! Your snowman is really good - a lot better than i could do!!

*Sailaice* - good luck for the scan and im sure it will be all ok.

*Kathryn* - thanks for the info about the open evening - im hoping it will give hubby chance to learn more as well.

Hi to *Rosie* and *Emilycaitlin* and everyone else!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katyloulou I got home from work fine! It was freezing though I really need to work the timer on my boiler  

Rosie have a nice time at acupuncture! I will send you a text   

Kate   Hope the painkillers worked and you are feeling better!!

Well girls today is the day for me I am sooo nervous!! Apparently according to DH I woke up at 5am and said "I don't want to go" and promptly fell back to sleep!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice im feeling ok now - i always get bad pains the first few hours i think due to the endo!!

Babes u will be fine - u know where i am 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw babe   I will give you a text and let you know


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou hun!

I have a meeting at work today at 1pm and really cannot be bothered going!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

What time is your scan *sailaice*?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

1:30pm.......eek!!

Kate get to that meeting!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hee hee i love the smiley face sailaice!!! I will go but i cant be bothered - its only a one to one session to see how im getting on with my course!

Hello Tamsin!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Katy, me too. It's lovely when it's all snowy there and would be unbearable if it were hot and humid. I'm hoping to go with DH for a long weekend. Maybe for our anniversary but that's in August and could still be very humid.  

Sailaice, don't be nervous.   I'm sure you'll be fine and will have some nice follies and nice juicy lining. Yes, please text me and let me know how you get on. 

Hi everyone else. 

Acupuncture was fine. Next door have had their washing out on the line throughout this snow and it's still there - hee, hee!!! I  took a picture before and may post it on here later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Post it Rosie!!   Is it all frozen??

Kate good girl


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It's not as frozen as it was yesterday, but it's started snowing again and I think it's still there!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me I just wanted to say that I hope your scan went well Sailaice, I will pop back later to see how you got on.

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well im off to my meeting now!!

Rosie - yes post the piccie!!

Sailaice - thinking of u 

Hi liz

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok girls. Here they are. The first is just from my bedroom window, but you can only mainly see the extension! 










And this is the washing on next door's line (hope I can't get sued for putting piccies of people's frozen undercrackers on the internet! )










I haven't made anything with the snow though  but I did throw a few snowballs at a very grumpy DH this morning 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

hiya

Salaice Hope it goes well I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed. I sent you a text as well x

Kate I hope the pain has started to ease  Hope the meeting goes well x

Rosie post the picture please!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Kathryn, we saw the  pics on the laptop and they turned out lovely so we have ordered a few x

Tamsin I like the snow bear,  I made a snow dog once!

Hi to everyone else 
Sukie


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

HI

We have so much snow, more than I have ever seen.  Have had to leave the office early    .

Will catch up later

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - Will await your update then! Hoping you have some good news to share!  

*Kathryn * - I'm dead jealous of you having more snow! I saw the live weather reports! My poor snow bear is slowing melting away, bless him!

 *Suki * - how are you?

*Kate* - Hope the meeting wasn't as bad as expected?

*Liz* - Good to hear from you - wow! 13 weeks already!

*Rosie* - Looking forward to seeing your pics - firewall prevents me seeing them here at work 

 to everyone else
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

*Rosie* - the pics are lovely and lol at the neighbours washing!!

*Sukie* - the meeting was fine it was just a one to one session to see how im copeing on the course as 2 people in the year below me failed last year and she doesnt want us doing the same!

*Tamsin* - i know the snow has melted here as well! Yep the meeting was short and sweet!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Katy, good that you've been able to make an early dart.  

Tamsin, that *flippin'* firewall!  

Kate, thanks. It's snowing like mad again and yep, the washing is still out! If it were me I'd just bring it in and wash it again.   Now if I was going to be around tomorrow I'd probably go sledging and build you all a snow-cat, but (trains permitting) I'm going to Manchester. I'm going to be   walking around there all day!  

Well I just had a text from Sailaice and I'm afraid it wasn't good news. She had 1x13mm on left and 3 under 10mm on right ovary and the womb lining was only 2.4 so they have decided to abandon this cycle.   The good news though is that next cycle they are giving her injectables, so I'm sure she will have a much better result with them.   Understandably she's upset but happy to be moving on to the injectables, which was what she wanted in the first place.   Bloomin' doctors! I accidentally phoned her too (heat sensitive phone touchpad) and have spoken to her for the first time! She sounds very nice!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for updating us Rosie, I was wondering how Sailiace got on.  

Sailaice big hugs   sorry to hear it didn't work out this time - maybe the doctors will listen to you a bit better in the future!  Lots and lots of luck for your next cycle


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie - i too had a text from sailaice but didnt want to say anything on here incase she wanted too!! Im pleased they can give her injectables for next time - what a pain though!

Helen - hope u are ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice      the injectables will give you a much better chance, and you can tell me what they are like!!!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Sailace! I am so sorry to hear that the scan did not go well. Bl**dy rubbish Clomid (I am not a fan!). I am sure when they get you on to Menopur or the like, the results will be so much better. It just shows that you really need a scan to know what is going on. When I had Clomid the first time, I did not have any scans like you. Sending you a big hug, honey. 

Kate - hugs to you too re old witchy turning up. Hope you can get snuggled up with Dh tonight on the sofa, if he is not working. At least AF will be gone by the open day next week, in case they need a nurse to demonstrate any of the IVF techniques! 

Am loving the frozen undercrackers, Rosie! Your neighbour could do themselves a right injury in those! Have a good time in Manchester.

Hi Tamsin - loved your snow bear. I see you are almost as arty as myself! 

Hi Emily - how are you? 

Kathryn - wish we had had more snow. It has all but melted here.  Still freezy peezy though.

Hi Sukie - hope the Clomid is going ok. 

Hi Helen - hope you are ok today. 

Lots of love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Kate, I did ask her first as I thought the same as you - wouldn't have mentioned anything if she didn't want me too. I'm sure she'll be around later on to fill you all in properly. It is a pain, but better that she doesn't have the false hope of doing a cycle that wouldn't work. Also they aren't counting this as one of her 'goes' which is good news. I think the injectables will be much better.

Hee, hee Caddy, I'm just imagining my neighbours trying to put on their frozen undercrackers (not a good look!)   Thank you - I'm sure a few cocktails and a bit of garlic will warm the old cockles!

Hi to everyone else.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Rosie, thanks for the update.

Sailaice - thinking of you & hoping that your next cycle is the one    

 Tamsin, Kate, Kathryn & Sukie

Hi everyone else,

Liz
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. You know I have 2 furbabies - well please may I introduce you to my snowbaby:









The snow is melting here and a bit slushy, but I just had time to nip out and make you girls an icy friend! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girlies,

Well here I am feeling very sorry for myself  on the plus side though I have a very large glass of wine









Rosie I love the snow baby!  it is so cute  I didn't sound nice  I had a mouth full of fries and was so nervous  

Kate how did the meeting go??

Caddy I hate [email protected]@dy clomid too!  hope the menopur is kinder to me!

Magpie thank you for popping in and checking on me! Hope those two beautiful babies are all snuggled up in your tum!

Em are you going to be doing IUI??  

Sukie i always told them I thought my womb lining was crap!!  well at least they have accepted it 

Sukie I had no idea it was you when u text? I was thinking...Tanya??


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls all that snow is NOT making me home sick the weather here is just right.... sorry I haven't been on but the hubby has been around and busy doing nothing.

Salice I am sorry that you did not get the result you want, but I did want to say about the lining of the womb, they told me that I would have major problem with that and yet when I got preggers there was no problem. I too have heard good things about Menour...

Rosie I loved your cat ....major smile to my face.

Tamsin - loved your snow bear too. Ihave decided that I  shall do something with the sand next week maybe a sandcastle......or something of interest to us ladies, mind you I am not at all arty...


Hi Sukie - hope the Clomid is going okay, I have my appt on the 12th and I am going to go straight for the clomid, I am so dissapointed this month as I tested yesterday, knowing full well that i was wasting my time......and now I have af pains.

Hi Emily ,Kathryn Helen magpie and everyone else.

You girls take care in that snow....I am planning on coming back to the UK on the 22nd Feb for a couple of weeks will be coming to London, if any of you guys are around.

Now I must go as its 1.25am 


Love and hugs to you all and    

Mary


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Sailaice, I don't blame you with the wine hun. You did sound nice - even with a gob full of fries!   I did the snowcat for all you cat lovers  

Mary, I look forward to seeing your sandperson/ animal/ item! I'm not near London, but if you are up near Liverpool let me know. Good luck for when you start the Clomid.

Hi to everyone else. I'm not going to be around tomorrow, but hope you all have a lovely weekend.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi 

Sal how are you doing today   I was going to call you last night but I came down with a sick bug so I had the toilet one on end and a bucket on the other  I totally forgot when I was sending the txt putting down my real name then after I txt I thought oh s**t you wouldn't have a clue. Your real name is Louise isn't it I only saw that when put up your first post.

Helen hope you enjoyed the rugby I was thinking of you as I watched it.

Liz good to hear from you again xx

Mary sorry the  old is on her way  good luck on the clomid  

Caddy,Tamsin I'm doing good on the clomid, how are you doing?

Kate hope you coping with the course ok x

Has anyone hear from Ruthie? If your out there I hope all is going well x

Sukie x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

*sailice* - So sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for, but hey maybe with the injectables you'll get a much bettter result? By the way, what does "injectables" mean exactly, e.g. what and when?

*Mary* - good luck with the appt next week! Look forward to seeing your sandcastle!!

*Rosie* - excellent effort with the snow cat - well done! Love your snowy pics....LOL at "undercrackers"

*Caddy* - Hi, how are you? What have you been up to?

Hi *Sukie* - oh no sorry to hear about the bug, hope you feel better soon. no sorry, not heard from Ruthie...hope all is ok.
*UPDATE:* Looks like Ruthie is posting at Babydust / Pregnancy general chit chat / Re: General chit chat - Au natural girls - TTC, bumps and miracles! Part 4. Had a scan on Thursday and all ok, although no heartbeat seen yet, but likely was too early. she has another sacan in 2 weeks

 Kathryn, Liz, emma, Lizzie, Jane, Kate, emily.......

Well back from the hairdressers, so feel all nice 'n' pampered! Snow bear is more like a small pyramid now, but he's hanging on in there! Well we finallly did it this mornng - went swimming that is! Just hope the momentum keeps going and we can manage to go again tomorrow. Off out for an Indian meal tonight, as it's was my sisters birthday during the week, so going to have to try and be good, food and drink wise!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tamsin - enjoy your meal out!

Sailaice - How are you?  I'm not having IUI just yet, but am going to be having the injectables, as because the clomid hadn't worked every month, she thought that the injections might actually do the trick.

Mary - Good luck for next week  

Sukie - How are you?

Rosie - Loving the snow baby.  All we have had is rain!!

Hi to Kate, Caddy, Nora, Kathryn, Liz, emma and anyone I've missed


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Tamsin thanks for letting us know x Hope your meal was good.

Emilycatlin I'm fine now but I think I might have passed it on to DH  and on top of that when he was playing football yesterday he got tackled and kicked in the front and back of the head cutting his chin (3 stitches) and I think he has a bit of concussion from the bash to the back. Lucky I wasn't there or that bloke would of been in trouble  . He's ok now on the sofa with the Sukie (the cat). How are things with you?

Mary where abouts in London will you be?

Hope everyone has had a good weekend x
Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope you are all having a nice weekend?

Sukie, hope you're feeling better now and your bug has gone.

Tamsin, I was at the hairdressers yesterday too! Nice to feel pampered isn't it? My hairdresser goes to the Riviera Maya in Mexico and was telling me all about it. I really, really want to go now!!!   Hopefully later in the year, and I'll work on persuading DH to book it! 

Em, it was raining in Manchester yesterday nearly all day, just after I'd had my hair done. The snowcat as a snowmound yesterday, and is gone today. Shame as I wanted to see my cat's reactions to it!   It's lovely and sunny here today - crazy weather!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Sailaice, hope you feel a bit better now?

Had a gorgeous meal yesterday. Some cocktails and we shared a lovely calamari starter, but there was a new guy there who was very arrogant (not like anyone else who works there) and said they couldn't do gratinated oysters! Anyway I was talking to the owner about the restaurant they are opening in Liverpool and you should have seen this guys face! Anyway, after that we shared the most gorgeous scallops in garlic, white wine and a touch of cream, and fillet steak in a barolo, smoked bacon and onion sauce, with spinach with garlic and chilli, and saute potatoes - YUMMY!!!!! Very naughty though, so right back on the old diet today! 

Hope all your snow and rain has gone.

Have a nice rest of your weekend girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Rosie 
The bug is all gone thanks how are things with you going? The meal sounds lovely that you had last night it was making me hungry reading it! lol


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sukie. I'm glad it's all gone - nasty! I'm fine thanks. Did a bit of shopping yesterday (Primark) in Manchester, but they have some lovely underwear in there and so cheap! Oh the meal was so good. Can't wait until they open one here - I think I'll get myself a job there. Dash, they only hire Italians! Maybe I can put on a phony accent and dye my hair a bit darker. They have restaurants in Birmingham, Bristol, and Leicester too. It's called San Carlo and I've eaten at the one in Birmingham too and it's also lovely. Their speciality is fresh seafood. Drooling now at the thought!  

Am being good today though despite DH buying maltesers last night!  

Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

men!
Dh is always eating choc in front of me! I *love maltesers*


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Naughty men!!!!! Me too, I just wish DH would hurry up and eat them! My favourites are munchies. Right, must stop thinking of chocolate now - far to tempting.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Rosie, I forgot you were going to Manchester yesterday, I was there for the afternoon!!!  We could have walked right past each other and never known!!!!

Did you see those people playing all the drums outside M & S?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Em. We probably did!  

I didn't, but I was probably that busy gabbing I didn't notice! We had a serious hunger on when we were around there, and only had a cocktail and Italian food on our minds!  

Did you get caught in the rain? I'd just had my hair done too.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls 
I need a bit of advise here, I am going to see the gyneacologist tommorrow and I am feeling very nervous about this as I don't know really no what to expect from this appt.  Also I am sort of stuck on what questions that Ishould ask her.....I just told myself that I would ask for Clomid and that would be that. But I was just thinknig about my experience in London in 2005 when the Dr was speaking about low egg reserve, perimenapausal, highly problematic getting pregnant and she also told me that there was no point in taking clomid....okay I got pg naturally after that but now I am feeling really scared....
Does anyone have any ideas on what I should be asking or saying to this DR tommorrow. 

Cheers

Mary
PS Sorry no personals too self absorbed- hope that all you guys are well though.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mary. I'd probably get up to date blood tests done so that you can see if your FSH levels are still high (i'm assuming this is how they diagnosed low egg reserve and perimenapausal). Hopefully she'll be able to compare with your previous results and advise what's best. Also, ask as many questions as you can. You can ask her about the suitability of Clomid etc. (get your money's worth!). If your FSH is still high I believe there are things like wheatgrass that can bring it down. 

Good luck hun!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ sorry i've been rubbish at keeping up but i have been keeping my eye on you. Ew that sounds a bit creepy....i meant it in a nice way 

Sailaice ~ sorry your scan didn't go as planned but i hope that this will be a way forward for you 

Mary ~ good luck tomorrow 

Apologies for not catching up more but v tired and need to go and check on DH who went to bed with man flu 

As for chocolate well i was just so desparate i ate half a tub of chocolate cake decorations......you know how it is, needs must and all that 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Lizzy cake decorations?  

Mary good luck at the doctors! Let us know how it goes.  

Rosie and Em by the sounds of things you two have been sneakily meeting up    Don't pretend it was all accidental  

Tamsin I will be having injections for 10 days I think it is. Bit longer than clomid but they seem to have a higher success rate.  

Sukie yep my real name is Louise   I never get called it though... I am the only person I know who has a nickname depending on whatever country I am in.

Kate Have you had a good weekend??

I got disgustingly drunk on Friday night and on Saturday went out and got drunk as well. My brother said to me on sunday.."Your not taking this very well are you?" I felt like saying "geeee ya think?" I am now wracked with guilt...no idea why   I feel so sorry for DH too. I'm so bizarre, all I wanted was the injections and now I have them. I should be jumping through hoops and I still feel sad. Maybe I will feel better next cycle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Hope you all had a good weekend? Well was a good girl and went swimming again yesterday - 22 lengths! Was quite proud of myself....fingers crossed we'll be up for it this weekend too! Had the outlaws over yesterday - which was ok, but was glad to see em go! Don't know how you all get on with your outlaws, but I guess I tolerate mine! So what's everyone got planed for Valentines Day?

*Louise*  - what is actually in the injections then? How do they differ from Clomid? Don't feel guilty about letting ya hair down, this emotional rollercoaster can be very hard to deal with at times 

*Lizzie* - heehee at the raiding of the cake decorations.....hope they did the trick?

*Mary * - ^godluck^ with your appt today - let us know what they say/plan for you

*Tanya* - Glad to hear you are feeling better hon, nasty those horrid ole bugs. Hope DH is better now? Poor thing.

*Rosie* - sounds like you had a great weekend. Our Indian meal on Sat night was very good too. Sadly snow bear finally melted away....by mid morning yesterday - so he hung on in there for longer than expected!!

*Emily, Kate, Helen, Caddy, Kathryn* - how are u doing?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Louise?? Have I been naughty   I'm not too sure but they don't thin your womb lining out as much. I have been naughty all weekend Tamsin I am trying to do exercise this week.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls! How was everyone's weekend?

Tamsin, you are good going swimming! I was meant to go swimming yesterday but felt awful - think I had a mild version of Sukie's bug as I felt sick all day (and caught myself thinking: this must be what it's like to have morning sickness     ).  My outlaws are lovely in small doses, luckily they live up North so we see them in short bursts only    

Sailaice, you mustn't feel guilty about letting your hair down - after the strain of the clomid and then the scan, you need to let off steam!  Hope you're feeling better today    Some exercise might help, I find it usually cheers me up a bit.

Rosie, loved the snow cat    The meal sounds great. I love Italian(s!!).  

Mary, good luck for your appointment    

Hi Sukie   Hope you're feeling better now and DH is ok.  The rugby was good thanks... well actually, the game wasn't as exciting as I would have hoped but it was fantastic to be there, and we were sat in front of a load of young boys who were really funny.  They spent ages trying to get a mexican wave started, and finally managed to get one going that went round the stadium about four times!  Did anyone watch the France v Ireland game yesterday? Wow, what a nail biter!

Our phone rang at 6.30 this morning, I was so worried - turned out to be DH's boss telling him the office was closed due to flooding so now he's got the day off the lucky so and so!  At least he can look after the cat - we let him out for the first time at the weekend, its so nervewracking!  He keeps coming back so far, phew.

Keep your fingers crossed for me please girls, I'm waiting to hear this afternoon whether I've finally got an appointment for my HSG    

Hi emily, Lizzie, Liz and everyone else


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* - Phew! So glad the early morning phone call was nothing more sinister..like you, we'd go into instant panic stations! Hope his office isn't too badly damaged? Glad that Henry seems to be settling in ok, must have been a tense time for you.
Hope you get that appt through!   

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow Helen, when you let him out do you just open the door and let him go one day?? I am scared to let mine do it incase someone steals them


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailaice, Tamsin, it's really scary!  We make sure he's hungry before we let him out, and feed him the minute he comes back in so he associates coming home with food. The first time on Friday he stayed really close to us and just crept round the garden sniffing everything. Then we let him out every morning and evening just for ten minutes each time over the weekend - and this morning he went haring off and next we saw of him 15 minutes later he was on next door's roof!! 

It's so strange having only had a house cat before, I feel so worried letting him out of my sight but he seems to really love it, and so far he's come back every time.  Tomorrow I'm going to teach him to use the catflap, and then it really is out of my control cos he can just let himself out then!

I know what you mean Sailaice about being scared someone will take him, to be honest I think its unlikely for us but you have beautiful pedigree cats, don't you, so I can understand why you would keep them in.

cats eh, the things we do for them


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been around until now - been busy doing loads of boring paperwork.  

Lizzie, I love that you ate the cake decorations!   I have an emergency supply in the form of reindeer droppings we got as part of a Christmas hamper. They are absolutely disgusting, but they always come in handy when you absolutely NEED chocolate. I bought something from Debenhams at weekend and got a goody bag containing a small box of chocks amongst other things. I think I may have to hide them from myself. I love chocolates for valentines too - especially those one that come in a big pink heart shaped box, as I've never had any of those.   

Sailaice, you could be forgiven for thinking we did sneakily meet up - apart from the fact we never saw eachother.   Not that we know of anyway. I bet I was stood behind Em in Debenhams or something. Don't feel guilty - we all need to let our hair down, and I personally think that getting legless is one of the best forms of therapy. In fact I intend to do it on Wednesday and Thurday night, as we're having a quiet weekend. Although I really can't take my booze these days.  

Tamsin, I do get on well with my MIL and ok with step-FIL (although he treats DH like a child and that annoys me). We did go and stay with them twice in Cornwall last year, for a week each time, and as lovely as it was I think a week was a bit too long for all of us. I think next time a long weekend will be sufficient (using that word makes me laugh as DH can't stand it. His step-dad used to use it when DH wanted 4 digestives, and he'd say '2 is sufficient!)  ). We are going to the Albert Dock for cocktails on Wednesday and then to a posh Indian. Looking forward to it as last time the food was gorgeous. What are you doing?

Helen, I love good Italian food too. I'm a garlicaholic! I think when the one in Liverpool opens I'll claim squatters rights! Good luck, hope you get your HSG appointment.   I'm sure your cat will come back no worries. You're the one who feeds him and he won't run from that! Our Oliver who looks like a lovely white fluffy soft kitten has killed the biggest mouse I've ever seen and left it on our lawn. He's eaten the head and some of the front, but left it's intestines handing out (sorry if that's just made you all sick - I think it's disgusting!). He loves his mousing, and wen he was a bit younger just wouldn't come in for days in summer. He'd just live under a bush feeding on mice like some kind of feline vagrant!   You wouldn't think it to look at him though.

Well, I've got back into my exercise regime and had a healthy breakfast of melon and banana. Feel much better for it too! I'm eating out at least twice this week, but am going to save points every day. I'm confident I saved enough points for my Italian blow out on Saturday (even with all those cocktails, wine, liqueur coffees and limoncello!  ). 

DH has always wanted a bonsai tree (no idea why) so I've bought him one for Valentines. Hope he likes it. I really, really want to go to Mexico in December and have been looking at these lovely beachside suites with a jacuzzi in. Oh well, I can but dream  !

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  Well i would usually be on here at the weekend coz i hate being away from the site but decided to take a weekend away from it and had a good weekend! Saturday i was working then saturday nite me and hubby, my friend and her daughter went to the pub and were playing pool and darts with another chap all nite - infact we finally left the pub at about 1.30am!! And i was drinking coke all nite!! Then yesterday we went to my mums to cook the dinner and we took our dog to meet there dog and they both got covered in dirt from walking in the woods!! So she got a bath this morning!!

Caddy - my AF is finished now so have wednesday to look forward too.

Rosie - i loved the photo of the snowman cat thing! Really brought a smile to my face 

Saila - My meeting on friday went fine thanks. Hope u are ok? Sounded like u had a good weekend though?

Sukie - yeah my course is going ok but i just want to be qualified now! Hope your hubby is ok?

Tamsin - How was the meal? Well done on the swimming!

Hi to Emilycaitlin Mary Lizzy Helen

Also feeling a bit down today - cant remember if i told u about my friend she has 3 little boys - one of them is my godson - well she didnt tell me till last week that she had a miscarriage at xmas and today she text me to tell me that she is pregnant still as she had only lost one of her babies as she was carrying twins. I feel upset if im honest coz last week she told me she didnt want anymore kids and i feel cheated in a way that its not me who can "fall" that easy. This is why i am feeling a bit down today - i feel lost to be honest.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Sorry you are feeling blue today..crap weather doesn't help does it....totally empathise with the not falling PG so easily  - but wow, what a shock for your friend. Although seems a bit odd, that she didn't share her PG news with you last week, and said the things that she did, as she must have known then? Maybe she thought she was protecting you in some way? Perhaps ask her why she left it till today? Or did she only find out today? Glad you managed to have a good weekend, without us 

*Rosie* - Oh DH and I visited the Albert Dock, back in March '04, when I went up to the Liverpool Women's Hosp for my NK Cells test! They used to film This Morning from there, many years ago, didn't they?!
We're probably staying in Wednesday night, with some scrummy grub! Our Valentines night was totally ruined last year, as that's the day DH got the news of his inpending and shock redundancy! Fingers crossed, nothing spoils it this week! Specially as it's fertile week!!  Hope your DH appreciates his bonsai tree!

*Helen* -  with the cat flap teach-in! Hope Henry takes to it, like a duck to water, so to speak!!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin - she found out last week at the hospital i think so i dont know - but she wasnt going to tell me she was pg before so felt upset that i orignally found out from my dad!! I just dont know what to do!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kate, sending you lots of   hun. It's only understandable that you'll feel down at the news. All of my close friends who have kids have either not been trying or done it once and fallen pg, and another has had 2 abortions between each of her children. It is incredibly unfair and does feel like life's playing a sick joke on you at times. However, we will get our dream and WHEN we do we will be flippin' brilliant parents who kiss and cuddle our babies all the time. I know it's hard, but it will be so worth it one day and all these rotten memories will melt away like they were never there!

Tamsin, yes they did used to do This Morning from there, and Fred with his weather map. I once shouted abuse to him about his awful jumper when he was live on air!   There are some lovely bars there now, so it's a great place to have an unusual cocktail or two! I know exactly how that feels - my DH was made redundant twice within 2 years (once by text message by a company associated with that accident group debacle!). Just created a whole load of worry at the time, but looking back it's the best thing that ever happened to him. Hope you have a lovely romantic night with lots of fertile lurve! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

i'm just on quickly, as tea is nearly ready!  i just wanted to send some  to Kate xxx

Sailaice - You found out about me and Rosie meeting up!  Doh!!!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick post from me too

Kate -     

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate I'm sorry   I wish there was something I could say or do to make it better. 

Helen Did you get an appointment? I saw a bit of the Ireland France match but I was on FF so kept getting distracted!  Thats a good tip about letting them out before food and feeding them when they get in. When I first tried to coax sukie through the cat flap she ended up getting her paw stuck and not coming near me or the cat flap  (she is now in and out of it no probs)

Tamsin Well done on the workout,I can only swim doggy paddle! 

Sal It probably did you good to let down your hair and have a good , I know what you mean about feeling guilty though, I think after trying for so long you train your brain on the what you should and shouldn't do but everyone needs to let off steam as they also say being relaxed about it all helps get pregnant.(sorry I'm rambling!)

Mary Goodluck Hun x

DH is ok now just keeps bashing his chin and can't shave for a week now so he'll look like Robinson Cruso  
Started our   marathon, fingers crossed!!

Hi Kathryn, Emilycatlin, Rosie, Lizzy, Caddy,Bubbles, Maggie and Emma x

Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well what a great positive start! I've lost 3.5lbs  The goal set was for at least 3lbs in the next fortnight - this is how often I see my counsellor. So if I have an equally good weight loss next week, she should be well impressed! Com to think of it, so will I!! LOL

*Helen* - Did you hear back from the hosp? Have you got an HSG booked?
*Sukie* -  with the ....we're at that stage too!
*Mary* - how did the appt go?
*Kate* - Hope you are feeling a little better today? Maybe you could have another chat with your friend? Explain how hurt you were. People, even with the best intentions, can avoid saying things, thinking they are sparing peoples feelings, but sometimes, that just makes it worse doesn't it!  Still, on the up side, tomorrow is your IVF open evening, so onwards and upwards!! 
*Rosie *  - yep you are right, in the long run, it was the best thing to have happened (the redundancy), even if we did miss out on a 5 star luxury trip to Africa, (that he won through his hard work, but wasn't able to take coz of him having been forced to leave early!)
*sailaice* - howz you today?

 to everyone else....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there I'm new to this, I'm in my 2ww wait and its the longest 2ww of my life.
my embryo implant will be a 7 days 2morrow only got to wait till 19th for the big Dday. I'm gettin more nervous the closer it gets, also been tempted to do a test but haven't as yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladeez!

Tamsin   That is a really good weightloss!! Keep it up, I get weighed tonight but am not too hopefull  

Sukie I feel much more relaxed so it probably did me the world of good   I don't think I will get pg this month not with my womb lining. I think I am ovulating too...not much use!  

Em yes I am not impressed by this betrayal! I am going to find out where u are going and stalk you!  

Kate I am sorry about your friend hun   I can see why you are upset sweetie but it won't be long  until you have your own baby. YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE ONE. you need to stay positive babe, her children are going to be your babies playmates.   

Rosie Well since you are having a drink on wednesday and thursday.....I will just have to have one also   you are such a bad influence  

Helen I wish I could let my cats out though, I know they would love it especially Chilli as he is such a little chubbs  

Hi ang1e!! Welcome to 2ww thread  Good luck for your test date! Stay positive   

I am so tired today! Early night for me I think. I feel happier today so I am going to give myself a kick up the butt and get positive!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Kate   what a difficult situation. Its so tough hearing about other people's pg sometimes - I heard during the week that two of my friends are on their second pregancies since I've been ttc, and I have to admit the knife twisted in my chest for a moment. But I agree with Rosie and Sailiace, it WILL happen for us, and we WILL be fantastic mums.  Try to look forward, your IVF open evening should be really interesting. Tell us how you get on!

Sukie, how did you teach catSukie how to use the cat flap?? Henry will now go through it but only if we hold it open for him     Men, never too quick on the uptake! Enjoy your bms marathon, great timing with Valentine's night coming up!  

Tamsin, well done on your weight loss!! That's fantastic!  Probably all that swimming    

Sailaice, glad you're feeling better now. Stay positive      Have you got anything nice planned for Valentines? (keep it clean please!!   )

Hi ang1e, welcome to the thread and good luck for your 2ww.

Well, I finally got my HSG appointment through: Thursday morning!    Have you ladies got any advice for me?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen!! As if I would be dirty!! I have nothing much planned --------->


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi I just wrote a REALLY long post and lost it  
GGGGGrrrrrrrr how frustrating Off my lunch now so I'll try again later x
Sukie


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls
Well went to see the Gyneacologist and gave her abrief record of my history. She seemed not too interested and immediately put me on the couch for to scan and I was so embarresed (Don't know why!!after childbirth..) anyhow she said the ovaries were ok no cycst there now apparently they can just come or go when they pelase..(the cycst that is).......anyhow while she had me there she decided that she would do a smear test.  then we sat down and she said I am going to prescribe Clomid...okay I thought even though in London they told me there was no point in prescribing clomid.....her thought is that since i have DS that I must be ovulating and I need to be on clomid, right you may ask what is the problem, well I said how or when would I be monitored while on this medication that does have side effects (Salice I have heard you talk about them), she just looked at me and said no no when you get pregnant thats how we know it worked!!! 
I am not too pleased and for the pleasure I have a £100 bill for a smear test that I didn't need (hey would'nt it be funny if it came back negtive)! Ayhow thats my little rant and news over with.

Kate- I feel for you but please remember the power of positive thinking, it will happen for all of us!!!

Ps. Can I stay on this thread once I start the Clomid...... 

Love and hugs to all you guys! (too many american friends over here)

Mary


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - don't ya just hate that when it happens...Grrrrr

*Helen* - excellent about the HSG!.....just relax, lie back and think of England!! Seriously it's not much worse than a smear and is really fascinating looking at ya tubes etc, on the TV screen. If your tubes are both clear, it should be a breeze....more discomfort than pain, if anything. You could do me a small favour, if you remember, and that's ask how often can you have HSG's and can they do any harm? I suspect I'm being fobbed off by my Con and wanted to have a 2nd opinion. Don't worry if you forget.

*sailaice * -  at weight in tonight. Still, get it out of the way tonight, and you can have an indulgent night tomorrow!!

*Mary* - oh dear, sorry to hear the appt didn't go quite as planned. Sadly that's an all too commoner thing with Dr's, they just assume that coz you have a previous child, there can't be any problem. Maybe you need to get a 2nd opinion? Of course you can still stay here!

Just back from M&S, with our scrummy Valentines' Night grub!  Prawn cocktail for starters,  peppered rump steak, with peppercorn sauce, garlic mushrooms and potato dauphinoise  and a low fat Chocolatey Mousse for dessert!  Diet? What Diet?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Tamsin, can I come to your house for tea tomorrow for Valentines! I will sit in the corner and just eat, whilst not interrupting!  Mmmmm.....it all sounds delicious...........

Anyway....enough of that! I am becoming delirious.

 to everyone!

Kate - sending you a big hug.  I know exactly how you feel, unfortunately. It is a long hard slog for us girls, but you will get there. Good luck for your open day tomorrow.

Helen - good luck with your HSG.    Re the cat flap, ours was like Henry at first wanting us to hold it open, but once you stop doing it they soon start doing it for themselves. My cat would be waited on hand and foot, if I let her.   Oh yes, I do already!

Hi Tamsin - I have had a number of HSGs and as far as I am aware, they don't do any harm as the dye just disperses.

Hi Sailace - good luck with being weighed. Sounds scary! And DO NOT feel bad about letting your hair down and having a drink. It is good to just be normal for a change. Hope you have a snuggly early night.

Mary - your doctor sounds a bit rubbish. Of course you can stay here once your on the Clomid. I think quite a lot of us on here have been on it.

Sukie - hope you are enjoying the old  . Good timing for Valentines! I am always doing long posts that get lost. It is SO annoying. 

Hi Kathryn - how are you? 

Good luck to ang1e on the 2ww.  It is a challenge to stay sane, I know!

Hi to Emily and Lizzy and Rosie (is your neighbour's washing still out?) .

I am the same as ever!  Hoping to start this pesky monitoring cycle when AF arrives. Am seeing my endo con next month and am now VERY worried that the Clomid had caused me to get endometriomas again (blood filled cysts - yuk!). Would be bl**dy typical as I would then need another op before starting IVF. Will have to wait and see, but am feeling some tell tale signs!  Nothing is ever straightforward!  Oh well....

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work, and it's manic, but hello!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh no. Sounds bad. I feel v. guilty now having been sat on the sofa watching Deal Or No Deal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi again 
Tamsin can you set an extra place for dinner, or at least a little doggy bag pretty please!  Well done on losing the lbs 

Helen I didn't do any more after my attempt  Dh took over by just holding it open but less and less each time.

Sal You never know stranger things have happened, look at Ruthie who didn't think she had much chance as hardly done it and.... Good luck babe 

Caddy I watched deal or no deal but was in the gym, I dragged my  down there cause I'm paying and not using! So walked on the treadmill while watching 

Emilycatlin Hope your taking it easy now x

Mary That is a rip off, hope the clomid works for you xx

Well tomorrow night I have my first counseling for the pannick attacks so there went our romantic meal so it will be a take away curry on the way home (I'll trade you some curry for some food Tamsin) 
I went on the way back from my course I had tonight to tesco and bought some flowers, a small chocolate thorntons cake and have also bought him some aftershave.... so I'll surprise him in the morning as He does think I've got him anything 

Hope you all have a lovely day 
Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

[fly] HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE! [/fly]

*Caddy/Sukie * - I promise, that if there is anything left from tonights meal, I'll parcel it up and send it to you...what do reckon the chances of anything being left over are though!??!?! 

*Caddy* - Thanks for the advise on the HSG's! Really hope the Clomid hasn't caused any cysts  What are the tell tale signs for you?

*sailaice* - how was the weigh in? hopefully it was better than you thought?

*Sukie* -  with the Counselling tonight! Hope DH appeciated your gifts!

*Kate* - Hope the IVF Open Evening goes well tonight!

Got a card off DH and the cats this morning (yes we are that sad, that we give Xmas, Birthday etc cards from the Cats!!)! And DH surprised me with a new piece of Swaroski....I'm getting him a new gold chain

Hope you all have a lovely day 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Happy Valentines Day    

Tamsin - your meal sounds so lovely, are you having it tonight or yesterday?

Sailiace - Like Sukie said every month there is a glimmer of hope for all of us and that won't go away.    

Sukie - hope your DH liked your pressies and you got lots back    , good luck tonight.

Kate - hope you are feeling better now, it's so hard hearing about other peoples pregnancies.  I found out my SIL is pregnant again after her miscarriage in Oct.  I am so pleased  for her after all the sadness with the miscarriage but it still hurts.

Caddy - I love Deal or no Deal but haven't seen it for ages.

Emilycaitlin - hope u have got a nice day of work today    

Mary - good luck with the clomid 

Helen - I was back in work an hour after my HSG, I really hope u get good news

Hi Rosie how are you ?

Hope I didn't miss anyone.  Feels funny this month as we are not ttc until we are back from holiday.  I went to see GP last week so he could send a referral to the private clinic we are going to use for IUI.  I got a list of all the blood tests the clinic need so I can get these done now and that won't hold things up, GP said he can do them all at the surgery so just need to book the appointment.

Off to work now

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Kathryn,

Wow, sounds as though you are all sorted on the Tx front! You can really enjoy your trip, in the knowledge you'll be all ready to go when you get back!

The scrumy food is for tonight! Hopefully DH will get away from work early tonight!

Have a nice day!

tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kathryn really great news about the tx. Even though you are ttc at the minute you are making steps towards it and to speed things up.

Tamsin I put 1.5lbs on   Am going to knock the socks off them this week! Really going to stick in!!

Sukie I don't think I have much chance but there isn't any womb lining   not because we didn't do it  

Caddy I still didn't have much of an early night but I am tonight! I am going to really tidy our bedroom as well it needs a sort out <--how boring   I hope the endo hasn't come back hun    what have u been up to lately?

Mary you aren't allowed to leave us when you start clomid  never mind can you stay   U do get a few crazy side effects on clomid but they differ from cycle to cycle  

I am sooo tired. Been looking on ASOS decided I am going to treat myself to a new top and some earrings. Getting them a size to small (the top) and going to really push myself this week to get some weight off!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - soz to hear about the gain....but sending you loads of   for a good loss this week....an early night aye !!  Have fun tidying! Retail therapy always helps!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi all,
Just a  quick one
Sal There was a small amount of lining wasn't there I know you said there wasn't much.Good luck for the next cycle and have a good day 

Kathryn have a good trip and lots of   for the iui

Tamsin enjoy your meal.

Well Dh and had a barney this morning as woke up in a grump  so I've got some crawling to do later 

Kate Good luck tonight x

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope you and DH get sorted Sukie!  

Tamsin I didn't mean like that   <---even I don't believe me  

Who is coming to the meet by the way?? Come on girls!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days but my internet went down.   I'm back now though (for now, until they mess up next time    )

There's so much to catch up on too as you girls can't half  !   I'm also moderating the Clomid board now   so have to be a very regular visitor on there. 

Tamsin, how rotten that DH couldn't take the trip he'd worked so hard for. My DH was owed thousand's in commission which he never got, but hey-ho. At least he's in a much better job now and getting paid a lot more.

Helen, good luck for your HSG. I haven't had one so can't offer you and advice, but wishing you all the best. At least it'll be over with!  

Mary, I think it's good that you had a smear test, as you can't be too careful. I've had abnormal smear tests for the last 12 years and had to have many operations, so it's always best to get checked. You never know the Clomid may be just the thing to give you a boost. How many cycles are you doing?

Hi to Sailaice, Sukie, Caddy, Em, Katyloulou, Kate and Ang1e and anyone else I've missed.  


I'm sorry I don't have time for any more personals at the moment - I have a really busy day ahead of me, but I will try my best to pop on again later.

Have a really lovely Valentine's Day girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work again, and on my own on the ward (again), but am keeping popping on, even if I don't get to write much!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie Congratulations on becoming a moderator!!  Keep chatting over here!!  

Em hope you are having a good day at work!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  I have finally made it on here! Its weird being away from here even if it was for 48 hours!! lol  I was working yesterday and havnt had chance to get on here.

At work yesterday i eventually got round to asking for annual leave for today and got it! My friend is covering my shift for me so i could get to the IVF open evening tonite!! So leaving at about 4.30pm to get to Oxford for 6.30pm!

Just wanted to say thanks to everyones kind messages - i have been feeling really low the last couple of days - my friend has been trying to phone me but i have been working and dont think i have the strength to talk to her right now - i know its selfish but im finding it all too hard. Even at work yesterday was really hard for me coz i got shoved into a bay when i was supposed to be in the main trolley area and the reason i got shoved in the bay was coz there was "heavy" patients in there and as i got told "well we all know u are not pregnant u can go in the bay and do the heavy work" while the other auxillary was put in trollies as she is pregnant! It was just another slap in the face to me and has deeply upset me.

So all in all im feeling a bit fed up and peed off!!

Just wanted to say well done Tamsin on loosing 3 and a half pounds and congrats Rosie on becoming a board mod!

Kate xxxx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - Sorry to hear about the barney with DH - hope you've made it up by tonight, especially if  is on the cards!!

*Rosie* - Sorry to hear that your DH missed out at work too  Well done on the moderating!

*Emily* - how do you manage to come on here at work then? Do they have a puter with internet access at the nurses station (or whatever it is they call it!)? Just curious!

*Kate* - Excellent on getting the day off  Sorry about the probs at work and with your friend.  Just try to focus on tonights open evening and then getting all lovey dovey with DH later  Thanks for the congrats on the weight....am gonna have to work hard to keep it and more off as gonna be a bit of a pig out day today!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Tamsin 

I have no motivation to lose weight at the moment!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hiya everyone! Hope everyone is feeling loved up! 

Sukie - this is not a good start to Valentines!!!!!! Hope you make it up later with DH in time for some romance.

Tamsin - you will have to give me all that lovely food you bought and just eat a tin of braised chickpeas instead.  Well done on the weight loss! Fab! Re the cysts, I have started to get little jabby pains which are a tell tale sign for me. Will be just my luck!

Kate - best of luck for tonight.    Hope it all goes well for you. That comment about you not being pregnant was so evil and horrid. People are so insensitive. Just think, you will have the last laugh.

Hi Rosie - you will be busy minding the Clomid board. Hope your day is going ok. 

Kathryn - glad to hear things are moving with you on the IUI front. Where are you off on holiday?

Sailace - did you get the top and earrings? Remember - dieting is not allowed on Valentines!

Hi Emily - hope you are not too knackered! 

Big hellos to Helen and Mary and Lizzy!

I am feeling very pleased with myself having received two boxes of choccies and the most gorgeous flowers (roses, tulips, gerbers - all my faves). Only trouble is DH is away.  Oh well, I suppose I should bravely start the chocs on my own.........Sniff.....

Loads of love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I need to start getting ready to go out.

Thanks for all your well wishes for the moderating. I've been a bit scared about it but so far it's fine. I did have a weird dream last night though that ITV sent me to interview all these celebs and I had no idea what I was doing or what I should be asking therm. I ended up chasing Richard Madeley!   I think it was my fear of making a c*ck-up as a moderator coming out in my dream.  
And don't worry, I'll still be here chatting, if you'll still have me?  

Kate, sorry you're feeling so fed up hun. That was rotten what they said at work - as if you don't feel bad enough about the situation without people reminding you with insensitive comments like that.   Tell them you've put your back out and therefore can't do any heavy work - that'll teach 'em!

Well I went to see a car and it was lovely - just what I want except about £800 too dear, and because it was a web price (i.e. already reduced) they won't budge on price.  Also their trade in price for mine was ridiculously low, so I think I'll have to sell mine privately to get the maximum cash.  Oh well, will have to start looking again if/ when I can sell mine.

Hope you all have a lovely evening, and I'll catch up with you tomorrow.    to you all for Valentine's Day.

Rosie.xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 
I hope that you are all having a good valentines, as for me wicked witch is on her way I just sent my hubby off to bed saying he has to wait at least 10 days.....I have just read the directions on the Clomid 50mg that Dr prescribed, well wait for this I just went to chemist and realised that I hadn't the prescription and they just sold them to me saying that I didn't need a prescription and they are clomid 50mg, anyhow I have a 1001 questions about clomid and I don't know where to find the answers such as what are the chances of eptopic pg? ohss? etc...also on the pack it says take on CD5 while the Dr that saw me says take on CD3 (she has no idea of my cycle lenght other than what I told her that is they are quiet eratic). I am not being monitored is this usual? oh sorry but I am a bit worried about this as I feel that I don't want to cause more harm than good to myself? am peed off with myself, for just taking what she said and not asking her all these questions that I now have and as it goes she has started me on 100mg as I need to take two tablets each morning from CD3 for 5 days....okay enough.

*salice*- I hope that you are having an enjoyable evening  

*Sukie*- make love not war with DH-okay I will get back to you on that when I start my clomid....oh right my DH is in bed now even though I am not on Clomid?

*Rosie*- thanks for the advice on the smear- suppose I just need to rule out everything, good luck with moderatoring.....Richard Madley how I miss him and Judy its just Tyra Banks out here and there is no comparison oh and I miss Deal or no Deal.....I want to come home!!!

*Kate* - people are so Daft sometimes....I think that the dodgy back suggestion should be put in to play next time they expect you to do heavy work.....

*Tamsin* - reading that post about all that lovely food made my mouth water..mm I hope you enjoy.

*Caddy* I hope that you really enjoyed all those chocolate I had to have a box of Ferror Roches just to help me function this evening....

Hello to all the other ladies that are on here......am just off to bed now as it is pretty late I am 4 hours ahead of you guys so must dash

Mary

P.S I have looked at my profile and I have only 54 bubbles what are bubble and how do I send them (I believe if I send some I may get some back!!) yes you are correct in thinking that woman (girl) is juvenile.....hate being left out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi
I hope everyone is well 
Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm too annoyed!  
Had a lovely dinner with dh and then we went for my counseling app on the way back we had an argument because I wanted to stop quickly for petrol and he wanted to get back to see the Arsenal game  everytime we start talking we seem to start bickering again. so by the looks of it there will be no   tonight and we hadn't done it for a couple of nights cause we planning for tonight.  (We don't fight much honestly) 

Mary If you look at the profile on the side of each person you will see how many bubbles if you look on everyone else's you'll see click to blow press that for each bubble you want to send. You won't see it on your own one to stop you blowing lots of bubbles to yourself  (I'll send you some) x

Hope everyone had a good day
Grumpy sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh no, not that I'm ungrateful for the generous extra bubbles, someone has blown me....but can someone please blow me some more, so that I have a "7" on the end please.....pretty please!?!!?  Not that I'm obsessed with lucky No. 7 or anything!!!!  (Have blown some of you other ladies some bubbles, to make you members of the lucky "7s" !!!)   

Hope you're all having a great night?

Tan - Sorry you're not having such a great night...men and footy aye!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Tell me about it!
Hope your meal was good! I'll tell you what I'll tell you what I'll get you to 7 if you get me off  I've been on the same number for weeks


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry it's so quick and no time for personals (will tomorrow I promise), but it's late and I feel sad. We had lovely cocktails and a lovely meal, but at the end of the night we had a big misunderstanding ( I still have no idea what about) and an argument. DH has gone to sleep in the spare room and I am up on my own. I didn't know where to go other than on here. 

Sorry for the me. drunk, emotional post!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning

*Tasmin* that might have been me I am sorry, however have rectified it and you are now ending with 7.

*Sukie* - I hope that things are better with you DH today. thank you for my bubbles, but what is the point of them? wicked witch still hasn't showed up and i really want her to so i can get started with the clomid.......

*Rosie*- I hate when that happens when Things are misunderstood...hope that you sort it out, and feel betta today.

have a good day 
Hugs

Mary


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies  

Aw Rosie   are you ok honey What bad news, hope your both ok!  

Sukie hope you went mad at DH for watching the football!! 

Mary I took mine CD2 for 5 days. Everyone is different just go with what your doctor said hun. How suprising they gave you them without a prescription  

Caddy hope it wasn't too hard to start those chocolates on your own   I also got tulips and roses and I got Lilies too!! Love them!

Kate I'm really sorry you feel that way babe   Have you spoken to your friend yet?

I can't wait for  to arrive so I can start injections. I still have 2 weeks to wait


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Mary* - hey no worries, thanks for the bubbles  Will blow you some.....

*Sukie* - have blown you some new bubbles  How are things with you and DH this morning?

*Rosie* - Oh no, sorry you and DH had a fight too...hope you've managed to resolve things today? Glad the meal and cocktails went ok!

*sailaice* - Don't wish your live away! Awwww, sounds like DH spolit you yesterday!

*Helen* - hope the HSG goes ok today

Meal was as scrummy as predicted. I did the starters (very little effort!) and DH cooked the main dishes...watched The Brits and then both promptly fell asleep!! So no  for me either! Oh well, there's always tonight!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

Got workmen in this morning!  Noise, dirty feet everywhere, constant cups of tea....... 

Still the sun is shining so I cannot complain too much!

Rosie - what a shame that your evening ended like that.   Hope you have managed to sort things out. I hate it when misunderstandings lead to fallings out. It is usually over something stupid as well. Hope you ok.

Sailace - I know exactly what you mean about getting on with things. I get so impatient waiting. Not long now.

Kate - how did you get on last night?

Mary - I took Clomid days two to five.  I think OHSS is pretty rare with Clomid. Good luck with it. 

Sukie - hope you and DH are speaking again now. What a shame on Valentines. I did not fall out with my DH. Might have had something to do with the fact that he wasn't here! 

Oh they have just found a hole in the roof. Excellent!

Hope everyone else is ok today!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy tell them to take a hike to starbucks and get their own coffee!!   what sort of a hole?? A big one? It's not going to set you back lots is it?

Tamsin I watched some of the brits too, what was going on with Mark Owen when he was singing live   and Liam Gallagher is just a


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me again I'm afraid. Had hardly any sleep last night and am shattered today. We did manage to sort things out today though which is good. Was a very stupid, drunken misunderstanding.   Still feeling rotten though, but I think that's due to the lack of sleep. I'm also going out again tonight, but am really not in the mood.

Mary, I wouldn't worry too much what the pack says, I'd just follow the docs instructions for the Clomid. I take them cd2-cd6, and some others are told differently, so I think just follow your doctor's instructions. Good luck!

Hope you girls are all ok. I have 1001 things to do, but I'll have more time tomorrow.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL - I know what you mean Louise, he did look a bit odd didn't he!  Oh yeah, and as for Lian "I love me, who do you love" Gallagher!!!  As you say 

Caddy - Eeeek, hope the hole they have found isn't too big?

Rosie - Glad you were able to patch things up with DH....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all well? Work was better today although got shoved in the bay again coz the pg girl was working! Next time im going to say to someone "well whats saying i am pg" and see how they react!! lol  

Last nite went fine - it was a presentation of the process of IVF so knew most of it anyway from this site! But hubby learnt some things which is good. But just dont know where to go from here really coz we need the money to pay for the treatment and i feel i dont want to go through with it until my exams are over which are in July. So feel in limbo land.

Did anyone watch the buzzcocks last nite?

Sorry for lack of personals!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Well, the HSG was ok though it took them 20mins to get the   tube in and they had to put a CLAMP on my cervix aaargh   It was fascinating being able to see it all on the screen.  As ever with me its a mixed story - my right tube is fine but my left is blocked, so that obviously reduces my chances but the possibility of falling pg naturally still appears to be there so far!  

Next stop the follow up appintment with the registrar in March. She said that if the HSG was clear I'd have to wait until Feb to join the waiting list for fertility treatment, if they were blocked I could go on the list now - so I wonder what happens if its half and half?    Typical!  

So sorry to see that some of you girls have had a tough couple of day, but glad you've all sorted it out!

Sorry for the me post, I need to catch up on some work (having spent the whole afternoon asleep - whoops!).  I've blown some bubbles!

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi helen glad the HSG went ok in the end!! I dont want that experience again!

Sorry to hear one tube is blocked but its not all bad news and hope they can get u on the waiting list.

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm again at work, and not had time to read any posts.  Feel a bit   , as just got appointment to see consultant about starting injectables, 20th April!!!!!

I'm off to London fot the weekend in the morning, back Monday, so will catch up on Tuesday xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin - u are always working hun! Have a good time in london.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi
Tamsin thanks for the bubbles I sent you some last night. Well we both went to bed last night hardly talking so  of the cards, but he woke and gave me a big kiss this morning and made up!  Are you watching the programme on channel 4 miracles in the womb I'm recording it on sky plus to watch over the weekend.

Kate glad the evening went ok and Dh learnt more about the process x

Helen Sorry that you found a blocked tube but hopefully now they'll put on the list straight away. Hows the kitty getting on with the cat flap.

Mary Come on A/f I started my clomid on day 2.

Rosie Glad you made up, it sucks falling out on Valentines 

Emilycatlin It will be the end of April in no time hun x Have a good weekend 

Caddy Hope the hole isn't too big 

Sal What day of your cycle are you on now?

Heres some of the photos we had done last week

























(Sorry Lizzy keep trying to make the last one smaller but can't would you be able to please!) 
Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 
*
Helen* - Glad the HSG went ok, despite an initial problem getting you stuck on!
Is this the first HSG you've had done, (can't remember?), only it could be that your left tube maybe went into spasm or somethng, i.e., they are both clear? Guess, you'll find out more at the follow up....remember Ruthie, (and me), only has 1 tube, and she managed it!

*Sukie * - So glad that you and DH have made up  Yes, I recorded that programme on Sky+ too! Wow, what fabulous photo's! You all look gorgeous!

*Emily* - have a great weeknd away! Hey, April will be here before you know it!

*Kate* - Hope you are feeling better today? Hey, I like your style about the work scenario - let us know if you pull it off and how they react!

*Sailice, Caddy, Rosie, Lizzy, Kathryn, Mary*....how are you all today?

Tams
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning All  

Thank god it's friday 

Tamsin ~ 

Sukie ~ I am on CD18 not long till the  gets here and I start my jabs   I forgot about the miracles in the womb  

Em ~ Don't feel sad about starting the injections!! You are going to get your BFP with them  

Helen ~ I'm guessing the HSG hurt   My hurt like hell.....owwww never again  

Kate ~ Waiting till July isn't that long   Why don't you start preparing your house for a baby   Sorting out etc

Rosie ~ I am really glad you sorted stuff out with DH  

Whats everyone up to this weekend?? We are all having a meet soon! Can ALL OF YOU please let us know if you can make it or not?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - the meet at the Trafford Centre? Sorry mate, bit far for me - am up for a meet nearer to London!  Make sure you take lots of piccy's!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning ladies! Friday at last  

sailaice, sorry I can't make it - I'm in Hertfordshire, so the Trafford Centre is a bit far for me, plus I'm going to Darlington this weekend for a friend's 30th birthday party.  Would love to see some piccies though.  Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting this month - unless its for a VERY good reason   I know what you mean about the HSG, still its all done now and one step further on!

Hi Tamsin    That was my first HSG.  The nurses were fantastic and talked me through the results, they were certain the tube was blocked even though they'd pushed a lot dye through to try and clear it. I'm feeling quite positive about it though, as you say Ruthie falling pg is a great example, plus at least I now know there is some kind of explanation for why we haven't been lucky yet.  I did wonder whether my other tube might even have been blocked and the dye cleared it, what do you think? Is that likely?

Sorry I forgot to ask how many you can have   I have to say I wouldn't want to go through it again in a hurry!  I see that Minxy has had her fifth lap & dye, so surely you could have that many HSGs if necessary.  Are you going to go back to your doctor about it?

This made me laugh - they've given me antibiotics to take cause of the blocked tube (apparently it stops all the dye escaping?), and apparently when I'm taking them I've got to avoid direct sunlight because it can make your skin discolour!! DH has been threatening to get a sunlamp to see what colour I go  


Sukie, what lovely photos! Your cats are gorgeous, and so's your DH    Did you have problems getting your cats to pose??

Kate, how are you feeling now hun?  Thanks for your reply   How was your IVF evening?

Hi emily, Rosie, Caddy, Mary and hallo to anyone I've missed!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning everybody! 

Got a roofer coming this afternoon to sort out the HOLES!!!!!! Must have been all the high winds we have been having, causing slates to dislodge. How annoying. 
Had a lovely Valentines evening last night.  Made a warm scallop and bacon salad to start and the hottest beef teryiaki you have ever tasted. And some Champers, of course. Very nice. Were in bed by nine!  Actually, DH was so tired, bless him! Mind you, it did not stop him snoring like a pig!

Morning Sailace - like Tamsin said, the Trafford Centre is a bit far for me. Could do a London thing. Mark Owen reminded me of one of those fundamentalist right wing American christians (no offence to any that are reading this!) when they say they can feel the spirits in them. Mental!

Helen - glad you survived the HSG. I have had two whilst awake and some during laps. Of the ones awake, the first one which was clear was ok. The second one when they found my left tube blocked, really hurt. Then that night I was sick and could hardly walk for two days. I was told that it may be that they tried to force the dye too hard. It was hideous. Re your tubes, as Tamsin said, Ruthie only has one tube and a friend of mine on the endo thread conceived with only one. I think the working side tend to compenate for the other. I hope you get onto the waiting list pronto.  And at least you won't need to go for a fake tan if you turn orange! 

Hi Sukie - your cats are beautiful. I love the stripy one. Glad you and DH have made up. 

Rosie - how was your night out last night? Good job it is nearly the weekend for some nice lie ins! 

Tamsin - what you up to this weekend?

Emily - hope you have a good weekend away. You deserve it with all this hard work.

Hi Kate - glad the open day went ok. Although all the waiting is so frustrating, it would be very stressful to start an IVF before your exams, honey. There are so many appointments and blood tests and it can make you feel really knackered. Once you have done your exams, you will have that weight off your shoulders. As for this person at work, well people are so thoughtless. Like that woman who offered Emily on the endo thread her maternity clothes. That made me feel a bit sick actually. 

 to Mary and Kathryn!

Am now going to blow everyone some bubbles as it saves on Birthday pressies! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the meet is the first weekend in March....couldn't u all stay over?  

Caddy ~ that salad sounds gorgeous!!  Can I be your Valentine next year?

Helen ~ they told me I would feel a slight bit of discomfort! It knacked  

Tamsin ~ Will do


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

You certainly can, Sailaice!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Helen* - well it is possible - during my Laparotomy in July '05, both tubes were blocked and he unblocked the left one, just by blasting the dye thru, so ya never know! Wow, can't remember being warned about no direct sunlight! Mind due not much change of that at this time of year!!

*Caddy* - hope the weather stays dry for your roof repair. Awwww glad you were able to have a lovey-dovey belated Valentines.the food sounded scrummy! Plans for weekend? Well swimming tomorrow and Sunday morning (hopefully!) DH wants to go and view a couple of Land Rover Discoverys, so is gonna phone today, to see if still for sale. Other than that, not much!

*saialice* - re: the meet, if it is 3rd March, fraid couldn't do anyway, as we're away to that spa hotel again....DH's treat, following his bonus  Mind due bad planning, as AF due around then  Oh well!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. How is everyone?

Kate, I bet time will fly and it will be July before you know it. At least your exams will be over and you can concentrate on TX. I have exams to start studying for but keep putting it off thinking I may be pg soon - but I could keep on saying that for years! I've taped the Buzzcocks but been hearing about the 'walk off' for months.   Will try and watch it later.

Helen, it's so weird isn't it when they put your innards up on the screen for you to see? Hopefully you'll be able to get pg with one tube ok. I know a girl from another thread who is now 26 weeks naturally pg with only 1 tube. Hope your DH doesn't come after you with a sunlamp!  

Em, April isn't long and hopefully you'll be able to start the injectables quite soon after you see him. Hope you have a lovely weekend in London.

Sukie, I love the way you've done those pictures - very arty. I taped that in the womb programme last night and will probably watch it tomorrow or Sunday.

Caddy, we had problems with our roof after the high winds. It cost us over £400 but we will get it back on the insurance. Mmmmmmm, you Valentine's meal sounds lovely! I'm making a nice dinner tomorrow night which will be fillet steak in a blue cheese sauce, so we can have a cosy night to make up for Valentine's. I had a great night last night - just what I needed. We went for Italian to Ask and then to the comedy club which was brilliant. Very funny night! Nothing like laughter to raise the spirits.  

Tamsin, can I come to the Spa with you?   I love Spa's. Might try and persuade DH to book us in again soon.

Hi Sailaice, how are you? Hi to everyone else. Will be back online later after acupuncture.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good afternoon all, AF still not arrived its now CD27 when i went to Dr Monday she said that she could see I was about to come on.....Am so peed cause this is the longest cycle I have had for 5 years and I no that I am not prg, did a test today and thought that having done that af would come along.........I have had pains all week, any ideas on what I can do to bring it on?  I am now believing that its mind over matter cause I am apprehensive about the clomid.....HELP.

SOrry no Personals DS has just had a personality change and has not stopped winging for hours now....

Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  Have been on an early and i was in trollies!! yay! Got to do the drug round and everything but it always helps when u are on with the nice staff!

*Sukie* - the piccies are lovely - how on earth do u keep the cat still?!

*Tamsin* - im feeling a lot better today - was just fed up with work really - last shift tomorrow before my placement in march so im happy!

*Sailaice* - trying to sort out the house now so its a start! Hun when and where is the meet? Coz i live about 200 miles from the Trafford centre so its a real plod for me. Unless u really want me to stay?!!

*Helen * - im much better thanks. The open evening was quite good - its strange that there is so many couples there who are having problems trying for a baby.

*Caddy* - hope u have got your roof sorted? I know i would rather wait till my exams are over with and i know i have another 6 months of training left but its only to complete a portfolio so doing the treatment then will be fine. I know i read that about emily on the endo thread - if someone did that to me i would be really offended.

*Rosie* - hope u get to watch the buzzcocks its quite funny! The bloke on there called Fyfe he is in a band called the Guillemots - well my cousin is the manager of the band (my claim to fame) Fyfe is so funny on the show i dont know whether to be proud or not!!

*Mary* - a sure way to bring AF on is to do a pg test!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just wanted to wish everyone a good weekend with lots of fun!

Got the roof fixed (phew!)

Don't know why, but did a test and got a BFN. No surprise there. Don't really know why I bothered as I don't usually anymore. Oh well, at least I can start my monitoring cycle with the ARGC in a few days when AF is here. Am feeling ok about it and will be having some scrummy wine in ooooooh......about ten minutes! So there!

Love to all.
Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

My name is Lizzy and i am 23 yrs of age, my dp is 34. We have been ttc naturally for 14 months and are due to go back to the doctors for more tests.

I have been for some and it came back that i have high testosterone but i think that there could be more to it than that.

Hope to get to know some if not all of you ladies going through this tormenting time.

 

Love to you all

LizzyM xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls  I have managed to cut the top of my wrist open and it wouldnt stop bleeding!! I nearly fainted with the blood and now it hurts so much!!

LizzyM - lovely to see u on here  Welcome.

Caddy - enjoy the wine hun!!

Anyway i am on an early tomorrow and its the FA cup 5th round for Reading!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Kate  Hope your alright? Xander just got in that pose himself cause it was nice and warm under the lights and he's a poser! 

Mary The  needs a   comes when you don't want and doesn't when you do!

Lizzy Welcome and lots of luck to you x

Sal I won't be at the meet as it's too far 

Helen Only xander would stay for photos sukie kept running off, hence a pickie of her rear end 

Tamsin enjoy the spa x

ok time for some Sleep as I have to go with Dh to watch Arsenal play tomorrow!
Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Kate, I'm going to watch the Buzzcocks tonight as I didn't realise but I hadn't taped it, so will watch the repeat. How did you manage to cut your wrist? I hope it's ok now? I got bitten by a strange cat the other night - my own fault, I gave it catnip and it went off it's head 

Caddy, glad you got the roof sorted. The ARGC are meant to be very good so I'm sure you'll have a positive outcome there.

Hi Lizzy and welcome. Raised testosterone can sometimes be a symptom of PCOS, but I'm sure your doc will tell you what your results mean.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok?

Well still no AF and despite a BFN yesterday I decided to test again this morning using a clearblue digital and here's what I got:









It's a very blurry picture but it said pregnant. I'm in shock and really don't believe the result as I have no symptoms apart from feeling a bit sick. I'm going to test again tomorrow.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Rosie hun I left a meesage on the clomid board but I'll leave one here as well congrats on the . Thats a* great* picture! Stay positive xx (in every way) 
Sukie


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Congratulations Rosie on your    I really wish you the best.  Take care 

Mary 

P.S I have only found the extra icons.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Mary
Any sign of your A/F?


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Sukie 
No  sign of actual AF   although aches and pains but nothing am really cracking up . I actually went out for a 2km walk just to settle my head I know I am not pregnant as Dr told me that she could see that AF was on way and to be sure I did a pg test yesterday and still no sign....this is freaking me, I think it is definately psychological....I have never ever gone this long without Af.  when did you start Clomid? Now I am really excited about starting it as this is the 1st time I will have.......you have to keep me informed about mood swings and other side effects..... I hope that you are well Its nearly bedtime for me and I am so stressed out about this that I could not sleep  last night and now I am wide awake........ How is the weather over there? It is really gorgeous here spent the day down at the beach....Tan is coming on nicely...Yes I understand that you all hate me, but someones got to do it 

Mary


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Mary
Hang in there!! I started clomid on the 5th of the month I have had the hot sweets but no more side effects apart from that. It was a nice day here today, enjoy the weather hun x Your A/F will come soon  
Sukie


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Sukie,
You are so Lovely....I would be lost without this site tonight......

Mary


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, Hope everyone is ok!!

Rosie   on your .

Hope to hear from you ladies soon, thank you for welcoming me to this board.

Love

Lizzy m xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG I am soooo excited!!! Rosie this is fantastic news I am really happy for you babe!!!!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Rosie

So pleased for you congrats


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls hope u are all ok?

Have been on an early today and my last shift there until i qualify!! Yippeee!!! Then me hubby and one of my brothers went to the pub to watch the Reading and Man U game - very happy that it was a draw - not need to wait for the replay at Reading!

Sukie - im so jealous that u went to Arsenal!!!

Rosie - big congrats!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Kate I must admit it is a nice ground and we were in a company area so got complimentary half time drinks, but the game was awful DH said it was on of the worst he had gone to see 

Mary thats what we are here for hope you are feeling better today.

LizzyM No probs  

Hi Sal, Kathryn, Caddy, Tamsin, Rosie, Emilycatlin, Helen, Bubbles and everyone else
I'm off to play golf with Dh and my brother in a while that should be a laugh!
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Well i have been up and put the washing on, washed up and tided the kitchen, sorted all the washing out and now im shattered! I was really praying for a lie in but oh no the new neighbours decided to move in today and are so noisy! They are really taking the p**s its unbelievable. Hubby is trying to sleep as he is on nights and didnt get any sleep yesterday as they were fitting carpets so he is not a happy bunny!

Apart from that im ok i think!! lol    Actually i look like ive been out on the town and had too much to drink   

*Sukie* - i would love to go to Arsenal's new ground - i went to a match at the old ground. Im so pleased with the cup game yesterday with Reading and Man u.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

Howz the weekend going? Well happy to say I've been a very good girl again...swimming both yesterday and today...26 lengths today! Just as well, as we went to Nando's for dinner last night, then on to see Hannibal Rising ....good film! Want to go and see The Good Shepherd next week! Didn't go and view any cars yesterday in the end! Officially back in the  again, so got my fingers crossed as always!

*Rosie* - OMG, Wow, Fantastic news!  on your ....you must be on  ....Although can appreciate your cautious optimism hon...just take it a day at a time!

*Kate* - Glad you had a enjoyable time watching the footy and that your team got a good result.! Oh gawd, sorry to hear about your new neighbous and their continuous nosie! Hopefully things will settle down soon! Quite the domestic goddess today aren't we!!! 

*Sukie* - My bro is an Arsenal saupporter, although not sure if he actually went to see the game or watched it on TV? How did the golf go?

*Mary* - Hope you get AF soon, I know how damn frustrating it can be when she mucks you about!

 to *sailaice, Helen, Caddy, Kathryn, Emily*

*Could some please blow me some bubbles, so I'm back up to a 7 at the end plz...not that I'm obsesssed or anything!*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin have sorted your bubbles!!  

Well done on the swimming  Oh i love nandos  

Good luck with your 2ww - i dont even know what CD im on as ive been so busy!!

I have spent the last 2 hours studying and pleased to say im up to date - just need to do my essay now!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wahay..thanks for that Kate   
Well done on getting up to date with your stuyding!!     with the essay!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Tamsin 

My last essay i have to do which is due in June is called "Infertility and its treatment" Should get 100% for that one!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thank you for all your kind messages - made me  .

I tested again this morning (twice) and the first time got a faint line and the next a darker line. So am trying a tesco one tomorrow (have done clearblue digi and asda so far) and if BFP again I'll go to the docs. If nothing else I can get myself a job as a brand tester somewhere!   I think I'll ask for a blood test to see if my levels are ok and then hopefully it may put my mind at rest for a while.

Mary and Sukie, I found each cycle different with the Clomid - sometimes no side effects and sometimes loads  . I'd say I was quite lucky though as I didn't really suffer too badly at all. Good luck!    

Sukie, hope you enjoyed your golf? I played with DH, my sister, her boyf and my dad a while back and just couldn't stop laughing. Me and my sis were so bad. Don't think they'll invite me again!   DH was going to arrange lessons for me, but guess we'll postpone that now.

Tamsin, good luck for the 2ww.   Mmmmmmmmmmm, I love Nandos. I have some in the cupboard so I may do some Nando's chicken one night this week with baked sweet potato - yum!!!

Kate, I reckon you'll get full marks for your essay. You'll know more than whoever is marking it!  

 Sailaice, Lizzy, Helen, Em, KatyLouLou and Caddy (and anyone else I've missed). Hope you all had a lovely weekend?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie but had to say...

Rosie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I was so excited when I saw your ticker I squealed and DH and Henry came running in to see what was going on!  Good luck with your test tomorrow     but I think that after three positive tests you are PREGNANT!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Rosie As Tamsin said just take each day as it comes  I was terrible at golf but it was good to get some fresh air!

Tamsin Nandos is lovely mmm chicken burgers, good luck in the tww 

Kate thats a good result against Man u. Your last essay should be a breeze!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening ladies still no AF now I am so p**D off   this has never happened before CD30. I used to work in a bar where the new Arsenal stadium is I had some great nights down there, oh memories.... 

I hope that you girls are all well,

*Rosie*your in my thoughts sending you loads of   energy and keep positive it took me 9 months to believe I was actually pregnant, wasn't till I went into Labour that I believed thats another thread.  

*Kate*I would love to read your final essay when your finished are you doing nursing?

*Tamsin* Good luck with the 2ww I will have fingers crossed for you..... 

*Sukie* I used to go out with a pro golfer and as I am left handed I just couldn't get it......the golf swing that is......... 

*Lizzy M*Hello and I hope that you are well.....as you can tell I am cracking up I just want AF here now

Hi to everyone else I hope that you all had a good weekend......

Must go to bed now as it is nearly 2.00am here.....and have busy day ahead tommorrow.

Nighty night
Mary 
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls 

*Rosie* - good luck for testing again tomorrow but sounds like a BFP to me. Congrats xx

*Sukie* - im very pleased with the footie result!

*Mary* - yes im doing my nursing - 3 long years down and 1 yr to go!! I will post or PM my final essay to u but wont be till june time!

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Kate 
I will look forward to that......I bet it will make interesting reading.
I think that I am developing OCD now....  where is the   I want her to come out so that I can get on with my life......argh 
Ok enough from me.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mary remind me to PM it when june comes!!

Hope your AF arrives soon unless there is any chance u are pregnant?

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulations to Rosie     I was exactly the same I did three tests and insisted on a blood test before I would believe it was true.

Wishing you lots of luck and a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!  

How are you all??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning Sailaice 

LizzyM ~ welcome to the thread......i'm going to get all confused now!!

Rosie ~ congratulations!!! 

Sukie ~ did you see Arsenal  Was the lovely Thierry playing  Hope you are doing ok 

Hi to everyone else......will catch up properly later but still not had a bath yet!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzy how are you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning *sailaice* ...good weekend?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, I am really tired today. I think I am going to have another crazy 2ww as I had some cramps over weekend really light and so light it's possible I imagined them   I am now convinced something has implanted even though it is physically impossible as my womb lining was only 2.4


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

DH is very tired this morning, and decided to take it out on me!!  2 very late nights on the trot, watching late night TV!!  Need less to say, he has some MAJOR sucking up to do tonight!!!

Gotta love that  - NOT!! Hey hon - Anything is possible!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Just wanted to say a big congrats to Rosie!  

Hope your all ok,

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Liz and Janie how are you both?? I have missed you both   

Tamsin I'm not so sure   I think it is impossible with a lining of 2.4. I took evening primrose too


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls
glad you had a good weekend Salice. 
well I just had a phone call from my doctor telling me that there is a problem with my smear test (that I did not want her to do) apparently they found abnormal cells and it looks like its at stage 2 I am devastated   . Its just as well that AF did not come cause she told me not to start the clomid......that she will need to do a coloscopy.......and take some more tests. I am 6,000 miles away from home and I feel like the end of the world is here......sorry for ranting

Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

*Sailaice* - how r u? Was wondering where u have been was about to txt u!! U never know something might have implanted - miracles do happen!

*LizzyB* - hope u are well? I see Watford won at the weekend 

*Tamsin* - why do men take there moods out on us?!! Mine is the same.

*Mary* - so sorry about the results of your smear test. A coloscopy isnt that bad a procedure and we are here to support u.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ I know but they don't happen often and definately not to me   I think I need to stop working myself up and concentrate on next month as I am really upset this afternoon   Give me a slap  

Mary ~ I did thanks. I am so sorry about your news, I am here for you hon.    Are you ok?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mary ~ sorry to hear about your smear test.....look after yourself hun and it's goes without saying that we are all here for you (((hugs)))

Sailaice ~ i'm fine thanks  Trying to work up the energy to walk the dogs! I'm still going to keep everything crossed for you this month 

Kate ~ woohoo, we won!! Just need to win some league games now  Love the pic of your brother 

Tamsin ~ i hope he does sufficient grovelling tonight 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzy get those dogs walked  I am sooo tired   I did a thread on peer support and this month is really bleak it seems. With a womb lining of only 2.4 it is near impossible.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

Have taken the dog out for a walk and we both came in and fell asleep!!

*Sailaice* - its so easy to say but try not to worry and concentrate on starting your treatment next month. I get so worked up like u hun but have given myself a good talking to and pulled my act together. U know my number and where i am hun xx

*lizzy* - i know Watford need to win some league games!!

Yes apologises for the photo of my brother - he was 10 months old in it and he has supported Arsenal ever since!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel really worked up   I feel so bizarre. Probably the clomid


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice it could well be. You poor thing ​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I finally made it here! I've had loads of PMs and moderating to catch up on, but not complaining as everyone has been sooooooo nice.

Janie and Lizzy and Liz (Magpie), thank you. Did another test this morning and it came up straight away even though the development time is 5 minutes. Well doc wouldn't do a blood test and said if it's going to last it's going to last and if it's going to end there's nothing we can do, and I know he's right. I have to take in a urine sample next week and then if it comes back still +ive go back and see him at the end of next week. Then I made a right knob of myself by bursting into tears, and he said see there's a symptom! How embarrassing though 

Sailaice, stay  , anything is possible. And if it isn't this cycle hopefully it'll be the next with proper IUI. Remember what Limahl said 'hush, hush IUI'   Think I've finally gone   and think my doc would agree.   to you - don't feel down. I think next month will be much more successful.

Tamsin, these men - just who do they think they are? Think you should give him a good  to teach him a lesson.

Mary, I know it seems horrid but really with stage 2 doing a colposcopy is just a precaution to be on the safe side. I've had umpteen of them for stage 2 over the last 12 years and as unpleasant as they are it's definitely best to have it done and really isn't that bad at all (not too dissimilar to a smear). If you need any advice/ support/ info or anything, please feel free to PM me. 

 to all you other girls too.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

HUGE CONGRATS TO ROSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      What fantastic news! How wonderful for you! It must have been that lucky snowcat you made!  Am so pleased for you. 

Hi Sailace - hope that blinkin' Clomid is not turning you too bonkers! Try a nice relaxing bath and a night curled up on the sofa with DH giving you a foot massage! 

Hi Kate -   Reading. Not impressed!  Hope these new neighbours are not still making a racket.

Mary - sorry to hear about your abnormal smear. One of the girls on the endo thread had a similar result and had to have a cone biopsy last year, but she said it wasn't half as bad as she thought. What a worrying time for you. as Kate said, we are all here to support you chick. 

Hi Helen - how are you? How was your weekend?

Tamsin - your grumpy hubby is well in the dog house then? Make sure you take full advantage of the grovelling later!  

Hi Sukie - hope you are ok today.

Hi Em - hope your weekend in London was good.

Where is Maggie? Is she on holiday?

Hi to all you other fandabbiedozie girls!

Got the roof fixed. Hooray! And did not cost too much. Honestly, it's so exciting in my house!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi rosie lovely to see u on here 

Good luck for next week - when can they do a scan?

Caddy - glad u got the roof fixed!! Hurrah for Reading!!!  

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Well Kate, enjoy it whilst you can. We will get you in the replay!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Caddy. It was either that or the fertility statue DH got me off Ebay!   

Thanks Kate. Not sure - part of me wants it as late as possible then there's less chance of losing the heartbeat, but I'll just see what the doc says next week.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Evening All!!

Rosie - I hope you are well and you are taking it easy hun.

Marym - I am going for a colposcopy on thursday which i am dreading but it has to be done, keep your chin up sweetie, let me know how you get on.

Kate - hope you are well hun.

A big   all you other lovely ladies, i hope that you are all well and are thinking big     

Speak to you all soon

Love

LizzyM xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

Wahay, glad to see the Infertility petition link has been flagged up - someone sent it to me early last week and I've done my best to get word around.....almost at 900 signatures now! 

*Mary* - Sorry to hear about the smear results but it looks as though you have had some good advise from the other girls here....we are here for you!

*Liz* - Great to see you....glad all continues to go well with the PG

*sailaice* - well you asked for it.....







As Kate says, it probably the Clomid...and hey miracles have to happen to someone, why not to you!?!

*LizzieB* - did you get out for your walk in the end?

*LizzieM* - Hi, think we met in chat the other day...how are you?

*Caddy* - Glad you got the roof fixed ok, even better that it didn't cost as much! You're right, not seen Mags in a few days, hope she's ok?

*Rosie* - Excellent news about the +ive HPT again today!  for next week..hope they scan you soon...

*Kate* - Aww that pic of your bro is so cute! Nothing wrong with having an afternoon siesta!!!

Tamsin - who is waiting for her grovelling, humble pie eating hubby to get home!!
xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Lizzy. I am trying my best  . Shattered and feel the need for a bit of a snooze as I didn't sleep very well last night. Will probably start snoring on the couch later!  

Thanks Tamsin, just hope it continues. You know if your local Tesco and Asda have run out of tests it's because I've bought them all! I think you should get DH to take you out for tea, or make you your tea at the very least.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

HI Girls just a quick one as I'm about to have dinner, I'll post properly after that x

Mary I had abnormal smears for about 4 years and had to go for coloscopys every six months I got the all clear from them about a year ago. They are not to bad and feel like period pains when you've had them. As the other girls said we are all here for you xx (I kept on ttc through out the second half of having them so you won't have to put your life on hold and not going on the clomid could work out to be a good thing) I'm here any time you need 
Sukie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmm I had the most delicious cheese and bacon pasta bake.

Tamsin I signed the petition today   I hope it is mine turn for miracle in that case  

Rosie if thats the case send me that fertility statue!!   I am trying to stay positive but concentrating on next month now 

Caddy am definately having a bath and early night. Don't want foot massage off DH I am at the point in my cycle where I hate it   What else are you getting done in the house? 

Mary Hope your ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

*Caddy* - yeah yeah keep dreaming!! lol 

*lizzyM* - lovely to see u here - i am well - u?

*Tamsin* - i know i love the new piccie of my brother - he was so cute once!! I signed the petition ages ago when there was about 20 signatures on there!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Gorgeous Girls!!

How is everyone today??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning sailaice how r u my sweet?!!

My car has been playing up and hubby took it to work last nite and to the garage this morning - luckily its nothing too serious so he is helping the bloke fix the car then sleeping at my mums as its nearer to work then he starts again at 5pm! Poor bloke.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry ive not been here for long time 
DH and I had a bad time of it lately with BEST FRIEND PREGNANT (see relationships and BMS site) as I dont want to go in to it anymore 
Good news....we are on day one of 2ww and nice dark lines on ov kit.
Good news two.....we have decided to have IVF and are now waiting for appointment.
Good news three.... we have had big talks and are now humping like bunnys! 
Bad news......Blue very proudly delivered his first "big cat" kill last night on our bed after BMS (he normally only manages , worms and leaves, last night.....BABY FIELD MOUSE, still part alive 

I was post bms glow with legs up against wall, it was v. funny!

LASTLY..... CONGRATS TO ROSIE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello maggie 

Lovely to see u here and with good news 

I read your other post and was going to reply as im going through something very similar at the moment and this may sound awful but ive pushed her to one side at the moment as i need to concentrate on me and getting myself feeling 100% "normal"

Although i am lol   at your adventure with the whole BMS and a half dead field mouse!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Kate,
I/we cant see our friends either at the mo.
It always seems to me that the friends ive got that have had problems ttc forget all the pain and hardship of others as soon as they fall pregnant!
They say things like, "I feel so sick" "im fed up feeling like this" and "oh it will happen to you soon!"
It makes me mad that these are the things that used to upset them when they were TTC and promised they would never say yhat that stuff to anyone if they were pregnant.
It seems that pregnancy causes memory loss! 

Sorry if your reading BF, I am having a bad infertilliy outburst (remember those? no probably not!)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maggie - tell me about it!!

My friend was trying for 2 months when she fell pg with her first and has the cheek to say "oh i know how u feel!" Erm....sorry but i dont think u do! She has 3 sons and is pregnant with a 4th baby! And is the same age as me! Again sorry if she is reading this - not sure if she is!

Maggie we are all in this together and we are here to support u.

And yes i know how irritating it is for pg women to moan on about how sick they feel and how they just want the baby out - my friend was like this also and you know something it took all my energy and courage not to say something and smile  Coz i am stronger than that.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Mags* - Welcome back! Sorry to hear you've been having probs with your friends news - quite understandable...and oh yes, how I also tire of hearing the moans of "PG handed on a plate" friends"..... Still, lots of good news within your post, so just try and concentrate on that for now! Oh lucky you, a nice gift from your Blue! Thankfully my girls haven't brought in anythig for ages! Probably jinx myself now and there'll be a nice pressie when I get home!!!

*Kate * - Soz to hear about the car troubles, but sound as though it'll all be fixed later! Good ole hubby aye! Well done you, for concentrating on you and DH and pushing your issues with your friend aside!  Well done on signing the petition!

*sailaice* - Morning, howz you today? Feeling better I hope?

 to Hlen, Caddy, Rosie, Liz, LizzieM, LizzieB, Kathryn, Emma, Sukie......and anyone else I've forgotten!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Girls 
I have also signed the Petition and am sending it to all that know me 
must get dressed now, cant sit in my pjs all day


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning Tamsin how r u hun? What have u been up to? Im trying to remain positive and bring that smile back to my face but its so damn tough!!

I have forwarded the petition to loads of people as well - i actually felt annoyed as my friend with the 3 boys and pg sent it to me saying she thought of me when she recieved it - i know i shouldnt have but i sent an email back saying ive signed it already thanks as i keep up to date with issues to do with fertility problems. God im such a cow arnt i?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate I am fine my love    Glad that it is nothing to serious with the car  

Baby Maggie   post BMS glow and a baby mouse??  

Tamsin I feel much better today!! Hows you?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Salaice hope you are well!
If we do get BFP this month will call him "baby mouse!" 

Hi Tamsin 

Kate    at your friend!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know that can be his/hers bump name


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ahhh thats lovely


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Louise, Kate, Mags*...........

I'm just fine thanks! Forgot to weigh myself this morning, so will have to brave the scales tomorrow morning....just hope it's ! Thinking of going swimming again tomorrow night 

It's all change here at work We had a re-org last week and I've had a change of line manager, as of yesterday - who turns out to be the same boss, I had about 5 years ago and who sits next to me anyway!! Still, better the devil you know!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon my lovelies 

My mum just text me and said my cousin is in town with her 3 kids so going to dash over to my aunts later and see them all  I havnt seen my cousin since my uncles funeral in august so i dont know what to say to her really. Her kids are so cute  She had loads of problems concieving all 3 of them and has had loads of miscarriages and her middle kid was born premature and is autistic so she has her hands full.

Tamsin good luck on the scales tomorrow  

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate have fun spending time with your cousin and her family  

Tamsin I am going to start up swimming again. Your right better the devil you know


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will do sailaice ​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Had my car serviced and mot'd yesterday £175, my new tyres cost £122 and just have to buy car tax for 6 months. I really hope I can sell the flippin' thing soon! 

Baby Maggie, great that you've had 3 lots of good news, but naughty kitty! I know that feeling, but luckily we don't have a cat flap so luckily Oliver doesn't usually get past us with his mice. He did once though when we didn't see he was at the back door with a false moustache, and he sat in the hall munching away and crunching the bones  . I was doing everything I could to keep him from taking it upstairs. He was so proud of himself (or was it a protest at what we'd given him for dinner so he brought in take out?) and left the entrails there for me - lovely! He's mouse mad too so we keep having to worm him every month or 2.   About your friend. I had a friend who miscarried and was devastated, but then got pg just 3 months later and now has a little girl. Then when I went through my miscarriage she kept saying that it's nature's way, it'll happen again soon etc. Now you expect that from everyone else but not from someone who should understand more. Plus she was wrong about getting pg again soon like she did. Anyway sending you  , and maybe you should take every opportunity to make her feel guilty about those comments like saying' I'd do anything to feel like that' - that should make her think twice. My old boss who knew I had just miscarried used to stand in front of me rubbing her bump   very insensitive, but another friend told me it's automatic and people can't help doing it, so I don't know. Still makes you feel like poop though. Sorry, that was a huge ramble!   Thanks so much for your wishes of luck hun.  

Tamsin, I'm sure you'll have lost after all that swimming - you're very good.

Sailaice, I think it could be dangerous calling a bump 'baby mouse' with a cat in the house. It certainly would be around here. Even the fake mice 'get it'!

Kate, have a nice time with your cousin and her kiddies. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.  

Mary, hope you're ok and not too worried. There's really nothing to worry about and we're all here for you. Any info you need about the procedure or anything please feel free to PM me anytime.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm back from a non-stop sight seeing weekend whch involved spending 3 hours in Harrods!!!  

I've not got a chance to catch up properly with the amount you lot gossip, but Congrats Rosie!!!!  It must have been that Manchester air!!!

Hope everyones ok.  I'm back at the grindstone again tomorrow!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Bonjourno, lovely ladies!

Maggie - good to see you back. I know exactly what you are going through with the BF situation. I don't even see mine nowadays as the insensitivity was so great and as Kate said, I just thought that I am going to put myself first and not be forced to be in situations that make me upset and anxious. IF is stressful enough without any of that. Hope you are enjoying the   anyway!  Let's hope the mouse was a good omen, like Rosie's snow cat!

Hi Sailace - hope you had a relaxing evening last night. Cannot believe that you don't like a foot massage at any time of the month, week or day. I love it. Poor DH - he does work hard. Glad you are feeling a bit perkier. We could do with some sunshine though. Still I am off on hols next month (gloat gloat evil witch!).  

Hi Kate! Hope you are having a nice afternoon with your cousin. She sounds like she has been through a lot. 

Tamsin - these weigh ins sound well scary. Hope the woman is not like Marjorie Dawes! Good luck with it and enjoy your swimming (although it is half term, so it may be rather loud! Eek!) Oh, did you get some grovelling last night? Hope so! 

Hi Rosie - gald to hear you are ok. Make sure you get plenty of rest when you need it, hon.

Sukie - how are you today?

 to Lizzy B and Lizzy M and Helen and Emily.

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls 

It was lovely to see my cousin and aunt and the kids  My aunty thanked me for always putting flowers on my uncles grave. I still cant believe he has gone. It was weird going to the house today and him not being there.

*Rosie* - wow thats a lot of money for an MOT and service and the tyres sounded really expensive? Where did u get it done?

*emilycaitlin* - sounds like u had a good few days?

*Caddy* - yeah my cousin has been through a lot - she told me today that she had 4 miscarriages and has been on clomid and she has a boy of 7 now i think he is or 8?!! Then she has the 5 yr old who was a prem baby and is autistic then she has an 18 month old girl who is sooooo cute! She said they had been trying for ages then went on holiday and she fell pg naturally!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Wow, your cousin has been through a alot. Were her miscarriages inbetween her children? If so, that an be quite common. Hope the same fate befalls me when I go on holiday in June! Glad to hear you enjoyed your time with them even if it was tinged with sadness at the absense of your uncle! 

*Caddy* - LOL, oh no, I don't have to face any firing squad, re: the weigh in, I'm doing it on my tod! So I can beat myself up, when I don't lose anything!! Half term was here last week! Swimming Weds nights are best around 6.30pm - 7pm, as most kiddie winks are away in bed or having their tea etc! Hopefully DH will have a good journey home and be able to join me....talking of him....he did apologise and agreed he was in the wrong and we did kiss and make up, (don't like fallouts for too long!), so he forgiven this time!! What else have you been up to?

*Rosie* - Wow  that is one heck of a bill. Still, should hopefully mean it'll sell ok! Your old boss sounds an right evil cow - it's one thing not knowing your fertility history and saying something insensitive without thinking, but to know and still rub your face in it, is pure evil 

*sailaice* - Good on ya girl, for thinking of starting back up with the swimming....it can become addictive!!! Well so they say!!

*Emily* - Sounds like you had a great time off! Did ya buy anything in Harrods then?

Tams
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin i think she had one before her first pregnancy then the other 3 were after her 2nd boy. They actually thought at first it mite be coz she couldnt carry girls but she went on to have a healthy baby girl!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Good evening ladies!! I am a bit late on tonight posting just got back from playing squash! 

Kate - Hi sweet, i am fine thanks, a bit nervous about my colposcopy on thursday!! Hope you are well and had fun with the kids!!

Maggie - Hello and nice to meet you, hope all your dreams come true.

Rosie - Hi, I hope you are well and still trying to take it easy.

Marym - H


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my god just pushed the wrong key lol!!!

As i was saying Marym how are you feeling about the colposcopy huni?? You will be fine.

 to all you other lovely ladies, i take it you are all well and stress free!!!

Love 

LizzyM xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzyM u are good playing squash - apart from not having the energy for it i am so uncordinated its unbeliveable!

U will be fine on thursday hun  

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls 
I seem to be chasing my tail at the moment!

Sal How are you doing?

Kate the picture is so cute 

Caddy I good thanks, squeezing in lots of  . How are you, bet your glad the roof is done!

Mary How are you today?

Maggie Sorry your going through a tough time keep your chin up and your legs up on the wall 

Emilycatlin hope you enjoyed the retail therapy x

Liz and Janie good to hear from you again 

Lizzy B I'm doing good how are things with you?

Hi to every one I've missed x
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie lovely to see u - hope u are well?

Have u been busy?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm well keeping positive hoping for the best  . I am busy everyone wants to meet up at the same time and busy at work. How are things with you?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am trying to remain positive as well 

I am ok - enjoying my annual leave and feel really chilled out!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Laydeez!!

Wow you girls sure can chat!! It's wednesday again!! I can't believe it, it's flying by so quickly!

Sukie I am fine   how are you doing?

Tamsin I am going to I think my friend Andy will come with me, I always get a flat tummy with swimming.

Caddy I hope it rains   only joking where are you off too?? I do like them but sometimes I don't want to be touched  

Rosie Wow   Hope you get rid of that car soon it's costing you a fortune!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well stood on the scales and....... ..another 2lbs off 

*sailaice* - good for you....swimming definitly helps tone, but doesn't have quite the same effect as a session down the gym for tightening those flabby muscles! Am thinking of joining the gym there in a month or two, as I'd really like a much flatter stomach and butt, than I have now, so I can wear a bikini on my hols and not a swimsuit!

Hi *Sukie* - Howz it going....although sounds as though you have a lot on your plate at the mo!

*Kate* - Glad you are enjoying your time off..what are you up to today?

*LizzyM* - Squash?  now that is energetic!! Good for you!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

How are you all today?  

Tamsin, well done on your weight loss   Do you have a target weight you're aiming for?  I'm meant to be swimming today - I should be ok to go a week after my HSG, shouldn't I? My trouble is I have to swim front crawl cos breaststroke hurts my knees, but I can only do about four lengths before I run out of breath!  

Rosie, can't believe your car bill! How are you going to sell it, are you going to advertise in Autotrader or somewhere like that? We need to sell our mini soon, anyone interested in a yellow Mini one with 20k on the clock    

Hi Sukie, have you started clomid now? How are you getting on with it?  Are you being monitored on it? 

Sailaice, hope you're feeling better now hun? You should definitely go swimming, its excellent for toning up your arms, which is one of my problem areas.  

Lizzie - squash, wow now that is energetic!  I used to enjoy playing squash when I was at uni, but I always seemed to hurt myself - been hit by a ball, a racquet, slammed into the side walls...   I decided it just wasn't my game in the end!  Good luck for Thursday   

Hi Mary, hope you're ok xx

Kate, glad you're enjoying your annual leave! Sounds like your friend has really been through the mill. I'm always surprised at how common IF problems are. I was feeling jealous of a girl at work who is now heavily pg, but I had coffee with her yesterday and she said they'd been trying for two years before she finally fell pg! 

Hi Caddy, is your roof all fixed now? 

baby maggie, how are you today? Are you feeling better? 

Hi to anyone I've missed!

Nothing much to report from my side, starting to get excited about my follow up appointment but I've still got three weeks to wait!  I applied for promotion at work yesterday, wish me luck cos I think I'll need it - apparently there are 17 jobs but over 70 people have applied    I've decided if I don't get it I'm leaving anyway.

Have a nice day girls!
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya *Helen* - Yeah I reckon you should be ok to go swimming - any exercise has to be good! Weight target? Hmm, well I worked out that when I started, there was around 16 weeks until my holiday, so if I managed a minimum of 2lbs a week, then that'd be 32lbs = 2 stone 4lbs.....so wish me luck!
Oh  with the promotion! Although sounds like you have a win win situation anyway. If you did leave, what would you do? Leave first, then look for another job, or wait till you got something? Your appt will be here before you know it..the weeks just seem to be flying by at the moment!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin wow that weightloss sounds really good! I am going to challenge myself to do it with you  

Helen I have decided I am going to apply for jobs too. I saw a good one as an administrator for a university. Term time only


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh gawd - *sailaice* - the pressure is really on now then!!  
 with the job application/s


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know what to do though.... 

I should really wait till IUI is over and if they are all negatives apply then else I could get a bfp and won't have any paid maternity leave if I change jobs


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Sailiace - i know what you mean about the maternity pay if you leave your current job.  I am lucky and love my job but have put off any promotions due to ttc as I am near home now and don't want to be travelling if a miracle happens.

Tamsin - well done on the weight loss, how are u?

Kate - Glad you are relaxing and enjoying your leave I am counting down now as i am off for a week and half in March    

Helen -     for the promotion, not long now till the review appt

Caddy - hows the roof?

Sukie - you sound really busy at the moment, I loved your pictures

LizzyM -    

Sorry if I missed you got to go back to work

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katyloulou I know what you mean!! These future kids are already stressing us out and they aren't even here yet


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Good luck with all these job applications!!

I'm back at work today, but only this week and next week, and then I go off to Portugal!  Yippee!!!

Hi to Kate, Sailaice, Tamsin (congrats on the weight loss!), Sukie, katyloulou, helen, caddy, lizzy m, lizzy b, mary, baby maggie, rosie and helen and anyone I've missed


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi my lovelys,

Im fine today thanks, enjoying my day off work.
Gave been swimming this morning did 30mins and its made me feel good!

Question.....I did opk yesterday and got my 2 pink ov lines(yippee) did it again a minute ago and its still there?
gonna keep   tonight and tomorrow anyway but when will I ovulate? any ideas? answeres on a postcard please. 

DH and I have not stopped this month   
We have been at it every other day since cd9 and then on 13 14 and 15 and then tonight 16!!!!
Poor man looks 10 years older   
He has just been told that he has to go to Newzealand on sunday for 10 days wfor work (think he is looking forward to the holiday!)

Been good this month, no drinking and havnt smoked for 18 days now!!!
No baths just showers and avoided jacuzzi at gym today.
Feeling really positive (for now )

Lots of talk on here for changing jobs! Go for it girls.

Hello Lizzy, lovely to meet you!
and to all my old favorite ((((God Bless you all))))

All you ladies loosing wieght, GO GO GO!! well done.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Wow you can chat!  

Em, glad you had a nice weekend away. I think it must've been. I'm just really glad now that the nasty waiter wouldn't let me have the oysters.  

Kate, it did include a tune and new windscreen wipers so I suppose I can't complain. Also the tyres were £30.50 per tyre and that included him coming out to my house to fit them, so reasonable really. Just all adds up doesn't it? Glad you had a nice day with your cousin and her kids.

Tamsin, I honestly don't think my boss meant any harm, she's not a nasty person. But it was very hard to deal with at the time and took all my might just to hold it together in work. We had the same due date too.   Well done on your 2lbs loss. It'll be all that swimming you've been doing.

Oh my goodness, so many posts to catch up on!  

Sailaice, I really hope I can sell it soon too, then I will have all cash to buy a new one.   You could always apply for the job and if IUI works out you don't have to take it. Hedge you bets.

Helen, I'll be putting it in Autotrader and on their website too. Also might put it in the local paper too. Considered Ebay too, but not sure..............................? Wishing you the best of luck in getting the promotion  

Baby Maggie, I used to get +ive OPKs 2 days on a run. Could be any time from now until the next couple of days, so go for it as much as you can!   I bet he's loving it really  

 to all you other lovely ladies too. 

Well, no news from me. Trying to stay relax and not worried. Could not get out of bed this morning, but that could be because I was dreaming that I went to a cake shop and ordered a whole chocolate fudge cake to eat by myself!     Then today I've been really fancying chocolate hob nobs, but made do with a beef and coleslaw buttie instead. Going to make pancakes tonight - got a new electric handwhisk, do you think that'll be good to make the mix with? Always done it by hand before.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Afternoon all, I dont know where to start!!!!

Tamsin - Well done on the weight loss, keep it up!! Squash did nearly kill me   but need to get fit.

HelenO - I didnt slam in to the walls but there is still time for that  . Thanks for your positive vibes, i will post tomorrow. Good luck for the promotion.

KatyLouLou - Hi, i dont think we have spoke before, how are you??

Emiltcaitlin - I just gone back to work after a week off, wish i only had another week and bit before i was off again!

Babymaggie - Hi, I have got my fingers crossed for you.

Rosie - Hope you still taking it easy hun.

Sailaice, Sukie, Caddy, LizzyB, Kate, Mary and anyone else i have missed   hope you are all well.

Love to you all

LizzyM xxxxxxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Nice to meet you too!!!!!!!

I am good thanks had a month off ttc this month and its been nice not analysing every symptom.  Af due any day and will start the rollercoster again.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katyloulou when are you testing?? Good luck for this month!!

LizzyM 

Rosie I think I might hedge my bets, everytime I think of new jobs I have a really good day at work then feel awful for thinking of leaving   

BabyMaggie you go girl!!   

Em wish I was going with you, I am still waiting for the Dominican this summer  

I am in a foul mood tonight, DH wants to watch football again and I hate it so I am in a mood now.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Come to my house sailaice, we won't be watching football!  We'll put a good dvd on and eat chocolate!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Evening Ladies 

I'm doing well thanks for asking x I started clomid 18 days ago and I'm not being monitored but I wish I was to know what was going on in there 
I'm staying positive.

Kathryn Welcome back to the rollercoaster band I hope your miracle comes soon x

Helen Three weeks is no time hope the results are all good. Good luck with going for the job x

Tamsin Good luck getting to your target weight x

A big hug and kiss to all you other girls 

Sukie


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning girls, 
was so tired last night put ds to bed laid down myself and woke up at 7.30 this morning...

am feeling much more positive about this coloscopy business now.

well done *tasmin* on the weight loss I might join you myself.

*Salice*I agree that you should test the waters when it comes to applying for jobs, mind you I am still on leave and have applied for another year off - that will be 2 1/2 years total .

*Rosie* take it easy, I hope that you sell the car soon

*Sukie* I did not realised that you weren't being monitored, I bet miracles are happening in there.......I am watching this space 

*Emilycaitlin*-  to you too

*Babymaggie* I hope that you too are enjoying your week keep up the good work  

Hi to all you lovely ladies that I have missed I have to go now and sort out my driving licence I need a UAE one as they don't won't allow you to drive on any other ones now..such a pain.

I hope you all have a nice day 

Take care
Love
Mary


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I did it, yeah! ....not only did I go swimming last night, I went on my own!! DH had to work late, as they are changing over computer systems, else he would have come. He is supposed to be working on Saturday, unless they can get everything sorted by c.o.p. tomorow night, so could be going alone then too!

*Mags* - Sure hope all your hard work pays off!  New Zealand aye - lucky guy!
*Emily* - Portugal? Oh how lovely..so envious!
*Kathryn* - I'm fine thanks...bet ya looking forward to your time off? What do you think you'll get up to?
*Rosie* - How were the pancakes? We missed out this week, coz of wanting to stick to the healthy eating!
*LizzieM* -  with your colposcopy today.
*Mary* - Glad to hear you are feeling better about things... with getting the driving licence sorted!
*Sukie* - Here's hoping the Clomid pays off for you! I didn't realise you were not being monitored either? Is this the norm? Thanks for the weight loss vibes!
*sailaice* - Naughty DH....hope you are making him pay for watching the Footy....breakfast in bed? Washing up for the next week? Ironing!?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

morning to all,

EXHAUSTED!
no more bms please 
Just done another opk and its STILL got 2 pink lines!
I cant take anymore


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Baby Maggie you can do it!!!   come on one more round!!  

Tamsin He had it on again and I am in a mega mood with him this morning!! grrrr

Mary    am glad you are feeling more positive, we are all here for you.

Sukie I didn't get monitored either which is really maddening as I have a naturally thin womb lining so clomid preobably thinned it out all the more!

Em I wish I had taken you up on your offer  

DH and me have had a massive row   he told me he had a half day today so I rang my dad who is BUILDING a house to come and fit me a new shower and one of those silver shower tap things on the bath, BEGGED him to come and do it so he cancelled a vast array of people doing stuff for him to come and do this for me and it turns out DH didn't even have the half day!! He told me he did when he was watching the stupid football and obviously wasn't paying attention the stupid ignoramus, I know have had to get a half day because of him which I really need holidays for scans for IUI etc. I am going to cancel the Sky this afternoon


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Cancell SKY!!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Men aye..can't live with em, can't live without em......but remember...revenge is a dish best served cold!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know, I was also thinking of cancelling his season ticket...perhaps that is a bit too far


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning girls!

Sailace - you are so evil. I love it!

Me down in the dumps with AF pains! Boo!  Does anyone know any good jokes?

Love Grumpy Caddy x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

A Bear and a Rabbit were in the woods having a poo.
The Bear turns to the Rabbit and says "Do you have problems with poo sticking to your fur?"
The rabbit replys,"No"
So the Bear wipes his bum with the Rabbit.

Sorry, I should have said that I know a joke not necessary a"good joke"


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Caddy* - Sorry to hear the old  is being pure  - how about checking out the Jokes board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=39.0

*sailaice* - I like your style...although wouldn't wanna be round when he finds out!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good one, Mags! 

Hi Tamsin - am off to sink into a warm bath.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies hope u are all ok?

Well its my godsons 1st birthday today and i just sent a card and a cheque - what is wrong with me?! I sent her a text "Please will u give Corey a big hug and a birthday kiss from me. I am struggling at the moment and its better if i get myself sorted before i try and face people. Im pleased at your news but im struggling with it. Its better i dont put myself in situations that upset me more. Sorry xx" She hasnt text back. How do u think that sounded?

*Sailaice* - Where does your DH have a season ticket for?

*Tamsin * - well done on loosing the 2 pounds 

*Helen* - Good luck with applying for the promotion.

*Emilycaitlin* - portugal sounds lovely!

*maggie* - well done with the swimming. LOL   at u and all the BMS!!

*Rosie* - cars are so expensive arnt they?!!

*Caddy* - sorry your AF is playing up and that u feel down in the dumps 

Hi to *kathryn lizzyM sukie mary* and anyone else ive missed

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

ladies, hope everyone is ok today.

Just a quick one from me to say that i had my colposcopy (not nice). Am having some discomfort, just want to go to bed really. 

Thanks to all who wished me luck, very nice of you. Have got to take the next couple of days easy so i will be mooching around on ff so i will post a more personal message to you all.

Love and  

Lizzy M xxxxxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening Ladies
Well I am now the proud owner of a UAE licence, its great You know that saying its not what you know its who you know well today I saw that phrase in action....a local came with me and I had no difficulty at all getting this licence.....amazing, oh and there was a really long queqe(spelling I mean cue  spelt properly of course) of men and seeing that I was a woman I was allowed to skip the queqe? hillarious considering that I did part of my degree in Womens studies 

*Salice* I can't believe that your DH sounds just like mine say anything for a quiet life......The Sod, like the idea of cancelling Sky....

*Lizzy M* I am feeling for you I have my coloscopy on Tuesday at 12.30.

*Kate * Hopefully your friend will understand, but do no be too disapointed if she doesn't mothers think that their children especially at birthdays and xmas are the center of the universe - Yes I too am guilty of that.....I just forget that other people have stuff going on too........sending you  

*Baby Maggie* you know you want to!!!  what cd are you on? I was doing OPK when I found out I needed a HPK!! 

*Sukie* How are you? hope your well

*Rosie* hope that you are taking it easy

*Caddy* do you take anything for AF pains? maybe that might help?

Hello to all you lthat I have missed, have a nice evening...
love and hugs to all

Mary


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Evening all,

Mary try not to worry about the coloscopy it will go fine x Hope your right about the little miracle  

LizzyM rest and take it easy you'll be ok soon x

Sal Just take the sky sports out there is no point you both suffering   

Kate That sounded fine to say at least she knows how you feel and if she is a friend she'll understand 

Tamsin well done on going swimming on your own!  It never even occurred to me to ask to be monitored with the clomid when I had the consultation. I was just relived to be taking a step forward oh to turn back time! 

Caddy Hope you are feeling better hun and enjoyed your bath x

Sukie x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

*Sukie*- Just wondering is it too late to ask them to monitor you? It should only take them a little time and I know when they were monitoring me during investigations they could tell me exactly what was going on, and it was only a 15 min appt.......I was at UCH london.

Mary


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure it would be for this cycle but I've got two more cycles, I don't know if I'd put more pressure on myself though if I knew there is some in there if that makes sense!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

Me and DH are back in love and the sky is intact.....just!  

Sukie I have decided to give him one more wild card  

Mary Well done on your license!! even if you did skip the queue we can forget about women studies in ligh of that small benefit  

LizzyM hope you had a nice early night and you are feeling better  

Kate I think that text sounded fine, if it upsets you u have done the right thing   

Caddy hope those AF pains are disappearing ^fingercrossed^

I am so happy the weekend is here!! I am going to concentrate on tidying up this weekend and planting more seeds


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies  How r u all today? My head is thumping as only got about 2 hours sleep again! The new neighbours are sending me to a mental breakdown!! So seeing if i can get into the GP today and ask for something to help me sleep  And calm me down 

*lizzyM* - hope u are recovering well hun 

*mary * - well done with getting your licence  I think i may have upset my friend as she hasnt text me back atall. Didnt know if u know the full story but she is actually pregnant which is why i cant face going there. She will never understand how im feeling.

*sukie* - i hope my friend understands as well but i dont think she will. It was his 1st birthday yesterday and hes my godson but i cant be perfect all the time can i?

*sailaice* - hope u have a good weekend 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate why are the new neighbours sending you to a mental breakdown??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice where do i start?!!!!

1 - they have a newborn baby that is always crying.
2 - the couple are always arguing so it echos through the hall into the bedroom.
3 - she is a young girl (19) and has a new born baby (enuff said)
4 - she keeps leaving her buggy right by my front door so everytime i go to let the dog out i fall a**e over t*t over the buggy!
5 - her boyfriend has been in and out of prison.
6 - one of her brothers is a sex offender.
7 - they keep slamming the front door which echos into my house and gives me a headache.
8 - her dad is there at the moment drilling - giving me another headache.
9 - she keeps moving my wheelie bin so i spend 5 mins looking for it! What is the point?!!
10 - one of the lads who keeps calling into her house is well known to the police and after meeting my hubby yesterday the penny has dropped that they have a policeman living next to them!!
11 - i kept waking up on and off last nite and her alarm went off at about 2.15am and she threw it against the wall which is where our bed headboard is and the walls are thin so it startled me!

And i could go on................................​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh and they have only been living there 5 days!!!​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my oh my *Kate*, what can I say accept start to keep a diary of these events you never know you miight need it in future.

*Sukie* I suppose I never looked at it like that I guess your probably right....anyhow   to you.

Today is our Sunday here and my husband has a friend in town that is going through a hard time......I had to spend the whole afternoon listening to his problem, They have now gone out somewhere else, I came home as ds is driving me mad he has started walking recently and is really playing me up.....so I wanted his dad to spend some time seeing what I am going through.......but of course his friend takes precedent........  
hope you guys have a nice evening whatever your doing.
Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mary sorry to hear u are not having a great time.

I will definitely keep a diary as i can see them causing me loads of hassle!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate they sound a nightmare!!  You'll be on that programme, neighbours from hell, showing videos of them one day!

I'm at work agian, and have just found out that I am the only member of staff for 12 1/2 hours tomorrow on an antenatal ward!  Great, I can use my third arm to hand out the meals and drinks, make beds etc whilst I'm making sure the patients are still alive!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin 

I always seem to be moaning about my neighbours dont i?!! All of them annoy me - well most of them!

What a nightmare at work for u tomorrow - surely they cant allow that?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

*Emily* - Sorry work is going to be hectic for you again  Are you an Auxilliary?
*Caddy* - Hope the AF pains have eased? Did the bath help?
*LizzieM* - Glad the colposcopy went ok and hope you are discomfort free today?
*Mary* -  on your Licnce!  for next Tuesday!
*sailaice* - Glad to hear that you and DH kissed and made up! Did he have to do much grovelling? Sounds like you have a busy w/e ahead!
*Kate* - OMG , you really are having a bad time of it with those neighbours aren't you  Don't s'pose you can move bedrooms? Have you tried that Kalms Sleep tablets? They are herbal. I used them, when I was having trouble getting a good nights sleep a few months back. They seem to do the trick! Might be worth trying, before you go on to the "heavier" drugs!?

Wel not long back from an "eat as much as you like" Chinese and afterwards a couple of swift halves down ther pub!! There were about 20 of us in all! Office bonding!! Certainly didn't manage anywhere near as much food as normal, hopefully thats coz my stomach is shrinking! And only had orange juice and lemonade in the pub!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

H girls i wondered if I could join your thread?

Im on the 2ww atm too


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome, Wannabemummy 

You are so welcome, all the ladies on here are a bit  but they mean well


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome wanttobeamummy, we are all a bit mad, but you will get used to us!!!

Tamsin - I'm a midwife (for my sins!!)

Kate - They do allow it, it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

all, Have just been reading everyones posts, my goodness you all chat!!!  

Well i am still uncomfortable today after coloscopy, finding it very hard to sit down. I had grade 3 type cells, so they were removed there and then!! If they had have been left then they would have been cancerous.    That shocked me a bit i have to say, so even though it wasnt nice i am glad i had it done.

Personals now -

Emilycaitlin - You can only do what you can do at work, they shouldnt get away with leaving you on your own huni.

Sukie - Hi sweetie, all i can do is rest, to sore to do anyhing else. How are you feeling??

Katyloulou - Good luck and may all your dreams come true.

Tamsin - Thanks for the good luck wishes, as you have read still uncomfortable so having plenty of rest. Hope you enjoyed your chinese, yummy.

Mary - Glad to see you are happier,   on your licence hun. I wish you luck for tuesday please let me know how you get on.  

Sailaice - Get rid of sky and get freeview hun, still sore huni, but thanks for asking. How are you??

Caddy - Are you still grumpy today my lovely?? Hope your pains have gone.

Kate - Your mate will get in touch, so dont worry and as for your neighbours i would go mad, you need a medal for the last 5 days and a big  .

Rosie- How are you?? Hope you are taking it easy and all is well.

Want2beamummy - Welcome and may all your dreams come true.

Hi to everyone i have missed, hope you are all well and stress free.

Loads of love

Lizzym xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

What are your plans for the weekend?

*Tamsin* - someone did recommend the kalm tablets and i think im going to get some from boots on the way to my mums tomorrow. Your meal sounded very nice 

*want2beamummy* - welcome 

*emilycaitlin* - i cant believe they allow that! Good luck for your shift.

*lizzyM* - hope u feel better soon  I have a headache and going to go and buy a bottle of wine tonite get my hubby some beers and get a takeaway and chill out!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome on board *Wannabemummy* -  for the 

*Emily* - oh sorry! What an admirable job, but so sad that obviously in some areas of the NHS, they still haven't got their finger out to sort the right staffing levels out! Too many chiefs, not enough Indians as usual!

*LizzyM* - Sorry to hear you're still a bit out of sorts. Still, as you say, worth the discomfort from the sound of it! Worrying times indeed! 

*Mags* - Speak for yourself as regards the  LOL

*Kate* - Let me know how you get on with the Kalms! Quiet w/e this w/e for us I think. DH working tomorrow, (doesn't normally, so is a one off to sort the computers out), then chap coming to collect Range Rover, which we sold last night. Obviously swimming Sat/Sun for me! Sounds like a good plan for tonight! 

Tamsin
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin hope u have a good weekend then and all this swimming makes me sound really lazy!!

Tell me about it and the NHS with staffing levels! Thats why we are run off our feet so much.

Im going to my mums tomorrow as she has the social worker person coming as they are going into fostering and my mum just put me and hubbys names down as the emergency contacts if my mum gets called away while having a child in her care! Yeah thats mum for asking us!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Evening
Kate your neighbours sound a mare, as for your friend I think I'd be the same x

Sal keep the wild card safe, glad you made up x

Hi wannabemummy welcome to the thread x

LizzyM take it easy hun x

Hi to you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie hope u are well and have a lovely weekend.

I have been hearing all sorts of stories about my new neighbours and hubby has a feeling they wont be here long as the girl - this is her 4th council house in the last 2 years as she keeps failing to pay the rent - so hopefully they will kick her out soon!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed as bad as it seems 
You have a good weekend too x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around today. Have been really, really tired and sorting things out with some phone problems we've been having and with the DVLA over car tax  . Plus those Clomid girlies are keeping me nice and busy and out of mischief on there.   Hope you're all ok?

I'll have more time to catch up over the weekend and do personals I promise, but just wanted to pop on and say  

Have a lovely weekend girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all having a lovely weekend - i am shattered and going to bed in a min to have a sleep!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya all,

Are any of you going to the FF Meet up on 30th/31st March? I am! I'm a total virgin to this, so am a little anxious about it, but am sure it'll be great fun!

*Kate* - Sleep well!
*Rosie* - Hi, hope you're having a great weekend? Sounds like you've been busy? Are the symptoms starting to kick in now?
*Sukie* - Hi, how are you? What are you up to this w/e?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - is this the actuall FF site meet up or a thread meet up?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - The "Actual FF Site" Meet Up!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh i see Tamsin - is your hubby going?

It will be good hun - wish i could go but i will be working!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope you are all well? Hope you are all having a nice weekend?

I went to see my mum in Blackpool yesterday and my gran was there. My mum made a lovely Scouse (like hot pot) for lunch and it was yummy. She told my gran she had used her recipe and my gran said 'well mine was never like that'  . It was lovely and I had loads, and even bought some hope with me. Then last night we had M&S Beef Wellington (without pate) which was scrummy!  

Tamsin, I couldn't make it to the FF meet up. Hope you have a lovely time. I have really sore boobs today which I'm really pleased about.   I know, but it's kind of reassuring.

I'm shattered so may go for a lie down now. Pushka woke me up this morning as she was snoring really loudly!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie sounded like u had a lovely day yesterday!

My mum and her partner and one of my brothers came over with their dog today to meet our dog and after my mum left i felt even worse! She really has a moan at me at times - wish she would let me live how i want too!!

Kate xx​


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girlies,

well im half way through ish my 2ww.  Been testing like mad, yes i know its naughty but it never came to my head that i may be pg until i had some bleeding last mon and GP said it did all point to pgncy.

its agony this is going through the 2ww

hows every1 else doing??

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm actually on a day off today!!!!!  Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  I'm due for testing on Tuesday, but (.)(.) really sore, and only had bms once this month, so I hardly think it's likely to be a bfp!!!    It's been nice to have a break from it all though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope everyone has had a good wk end?

Tamsin Where is the meet? I'm doing good thanks but this cycle seems to be dragging and I've still got a while to go! How about you any signs or symptoms?

EmilyCatlin It only takes one   

Rosie That is a good sign take it easy hun x

Kate Sorry that your day with your Mum didn't so so well  

Want2beamummy It so easy to keep doing tests, as hard as it is you'd probably be not to test till nearer due date x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

*want2beamummy* - u are testing way too early hun - when would your AF be due?

*emilycaitlin* - a day off?!! Thats a rare one!!  U are the same as me as only had BMS once since my AF but like u its nice not to think about it all.

*Sukie * - how have u found the clomid? What dose are u on?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kate 
I haven't been too bad on the clomid get hot every now and again. I'm on the 50mg


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

*want2beamummy* - u are testing way too early hun - when would your AF be due?

Due AF around 29th 31st ish hun

its gettin me down to be honest

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies how are u all? Well im up really early for once! Didnt sleep too great last nite and hubby off to work so early it wakes me! Plus i am stressing over this essay and writing my evidence for my portfolio so may as well make a start now!

*sukie* - glad the clomid isnt too bad and 50mg is a good ammount.

*want2beamummy* - it does get u down after a while but dont give up hope and you have tested too early - wait till AF is due then test or give it a couple of days after that.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Wonderfull Ladies  

Kate ~ Good luck with the essay   How long till you are qualified now hun? Hope that neighbour gets kicked out soon! why don't you put a complaint in?

wanttobeamummy ~   you may have tested too early hun.

Sukie ~ I have felt like my cycle has dragged this month too   but I am at the end now and just waiting for the  so I can start menopur injections  

Em ~ Good luck for testing hun. Hope you enjoyed your day off  

Rosie ~ I adore beef wellington! I might make it one day from scratch it is so nice! I had it at my cousins wedding and adored it!

LizzyM ~ hope you are feeling better sweetie and can sit down now. I'm so glad they got those cell removed  

I had a good weekend. Me and DH watched this programme I recorded on the planner. It was about an american woman who had infertility treatment and fell pregnant with double identical twins! 4 babies  it was really good. Then watched Bridget Jones   I went out on saturday night it was really good, last night out now as the injections are starting and they WILL work


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning sailaice i wondered where u had been!!

I will hopefully qualify in jan 2008!!

Sounds like u had a good weekend? Ive heard of that woman with the 2 sets of identicals! Scarey thought! The injections will work   

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning girls!

Hi Kate and Sailace! 

Kate - good luck with the essay.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday morning! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning caddy  Thanks hun as always have left the essay to the last minute!!

Also caddy    

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ I think there is a 1 in 10000000 chance of it happening. Roll on Jan 2008 

Caddy ~


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning 
havent had time to read all posts but thought id check in and say HI.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY CADDY 

Whats new then what have I missed?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Caddy* -















Hope you have a lovely day! What you getting up to?

*sailaice * - Oh i think i saw that TV prog too - seen it before though. Also watched Bridget last night!! Glad you enjoyed your night out!

*Sukie* - The FF Meet is at Evesham, Nr Straford-upon-Avon...check out the posts on Fertility Friends Events. No, no real symptoms, either way as yet. AF due Thursday!

*Kate* -  with the essay...Jan 2008 wil be here before you know it! It's already March later this week! Sorry to hear your mum gave you a hard time, I tend to avoid mine for similar reasons!!

*want2beamummy* - Sorry to hear you are having a tough time in the 2WW 

*Rosie* - Sounds like you had a good weeeknd. That food sounds scrumy! Glad the symptoms are kicking in! Always makes it feel more real when they do!

*Emily* - Hope you enjoyed your day off? What did you get up to?  for Tuesday! My first PG wa conceived after only 1  that month 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ it was really good I enjoyed it. Don't think DH was too enamoured. He kept asking me "can that happen to us?"


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - glad its not just my mum then!! I am 26 and she is still trying to run my life!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My mother is a bit like that too. Then she wonders why I never tell her anything


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I never tell my Mum anything either.

As great as she is, she would just be saying how much of a worry it all was for HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh dear saila im the same with my mum too - hence why i wont tell her when im having treatment as she will tell me what to do then!! lol She had a right moan at me yesterday saying my spots have got bad again (ive had bad spots for 15 years now) i have had every cream, potion, lotion, tablets going and nothing has worked except the pill - so what does my mother say "oh well go back on the pill then!" I was then sighing and she could not work out why!!

Im glad im not the only one with an interfering mother!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh dear, Kate!

Why do mothers feel that they can say these things? They seem to loose all sensitivity when it comes to their own.

I had a doctor last year say to me "well I don't know why you aren't on the pill instead of moaning about all the pain"!!!!!!  Nearly tore her head off!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Right I'm off!

Will try to pop on later. Am going to try and improve my self pitying attitude by giving myself a good kick up the arsenal!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning ladies!

Just a quickie, I've dragged myself into work with a stinking cold, luckily not coughing and sneezing too much over everyone but I could really do with being at home in bed right now!

Hope you all had a good weekend? The combination of coming down with a cold and watching the Irish pound England into submission in the rugby wasn't the best  

Kate, sorry to hear your mum gave you a hard time, and as for the comment about the pill...!  I must be lucky, the worst my mum says is 'well if you just relax it will happen'    AARGH!!!

Tamsin did you go swimming this weekend? The meet up sounds good, I might check it out, but would have to stay over somewhere and I don't know if we could afford it at the moment. 

Hi Sailaice, sounds like you had a good weekend. Two sets of identical twins!   how scary is that!

Caddy, happy birthday!!  Hope you have a lovely day.

Hi to everyone else! 

Helen
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen ~ Can't you go home and get into bed with a lemsip??  

Caddy ~ Enjoy your birthday

Kate ~ All we can do is learn from them so we aren't like that with our children


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope you all had a good weekend? I couldn't drag myself out of bed this morning - so I didn't bother. Slept until midday!!!!!



Want2beamummy said:


> *want2beamummy* - u are testing way too early hun - when would your AF be due?
> 
> Due AF around 29th 31st ish hun
> 
> ...


Want2beamummy, that's definitely too early. I tested 14 days past ov and got a BFN, and got my first BFP 15 days past ov. I worked it out last night and that was 3 or 4 days after AF was due for me. Try and relax hun, as it won't help with implantation if you're stressed out about it.

Sukie, glad the side effects have not bee too bad for you on the Clomid.

Sailaice, I usually make it from scratch and it's lovely, but couldn't be bothered on Saturday. Plus I usually use a massively thick beef fillet, and now I need to make sure it's cooked right through for me, so not easy. They are very good those M&S ones for bought ones. I'm really into eating steak at the moment - or anything for that matter!  I have something I taped on channel 4 a couple of weeks ago about multiple births in the womb, but I really daren't watch it now. I know it will just get me all worried. I accidentally clicked on it on the DVD and it played a bit where there was Siamese twins, so it would get me ridiculously worried about everything. 
The injectables will work so much better I'm sure of it. 

     Happy Birthday Caddy. Hope you have a lovely day. 

Tamsin, I'm just hoping I get more symptoms now. My boobs absolutely kill, but I'm not moaning - I'm glad. 

Helen, hope your cold goes soon and doesn't drag on. 

 all you other lovely girlies.

Did another test this morning and it came up straight away and sent my pee test off to the docs, so will be back on Friday for the results and (hopefully) will be 6 weeks by then. Just want to get past the stage I was last time and then I'm sure I'll feel a lot better if I can get past about 16 weeks. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All!

 Have been feeling all bloated, lathargic and early PMT ish today, a sure sign progesterone is on the increase and AF will be on her way........ !

*Rosie* - great news about the BFP still  Keep battling to get that scan! I know it'll help put your mind at rest!

*Helen* - Sorry to hear you are full of cold  Still, hometime now, so you can get home to bed! Hope you fell better soon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - hope u are feeling better now? Doctors are so frustrating as well!!

Helen - sorry to hear u have a cold etc i hope u feel better soon hun.

Kate xx​


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Just thought I would drop in and say hello and thanks for your support last year.  Sukie gave me a nudge yesterday, but I'd been meaning to for a while.

I dropped of the thread after our last appointment, when we discovered we also have MF issues so it isn't going to happen naturally.  After much soul searching we are going for a cycle of IVF and see how we get on.  I start down regging in just less than a month, so it is very scary!   

Anyway, thanks again for all of your support last year.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jen lovely to see u 

stay on this thread hun as me and hubby wont concieve naturally unless we have a miracle but i cant bear to leave the girls as they have been a massive support to me.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ you better not never leave us!!  

Jen ~ I am so glad your back!! Good news about the IVF cycle! Stay with us  

Rosie ~ I dont want multiples, ideally I only want one but if I had a boy and a girl that would be perfect I'd never have to go through this again!  

Tamsin ~ Is not over till the ugly  rears her head  

Well girls I am just tucked up in bed about to watch Shrek


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Caddy hope you had a lovely birthday

Helen hope you feel better soon x

Sal I think I've seen that programme did she have a little boy first and wanted a sibling for him?

Kate sorry you didn't sleep well hope you sleep better tonight.

Tamsin Hope the witch stays away x  

Custard Stay we all missed you   

Right it's late and I'm shattered catch up soon 
Love Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls how are u all?

*saila* - oh god i wont leave dont worry - but if u get pg then u better stay on the other thread coz i cant bear not chatting with u - i will cry   Blimey u have been my rock of strength on this site  If its not for u testing so early all the time over the last few months i would have gone insane!!    I know its not a laughing matter when u test so early all the time but sometimes it brought a smile to my face when we all had to tell u off!!

*sukie* - yes slept better last nite but thats coz im so tired!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well ladies i havent posted on ere in awhile,sorry.hope everyone ok.im starting to dr on sunday so its all happening soon.

good luck

hayley


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hayley loads of luck with the DR   

Stay on here and let us know what happens.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hayley ~ good luck with the downregging!!!  

Kate ~ you have been my rock too. I will definately stay on the other thread if I get a BFP!! But hold your horses    it won't be soon   You have been my rock too, I thought I would have driven you away screaming  

Sukie ~ Yep thats the one hun!!

I tested this morning and it was a BFN but I knew it would be. The  is winding me up. Really bad cramps yesterday and today nothing. I'm so upset because I thought I would be regular with my have 100mg of clomid this cycle. I'm just hoping she arrives soon before she totally   this cycle up for scans etc! Plus my boss is out of the office for a week in 2wks and if  doesn't arrive soon it will totally screw my basting up and I might have to abandon this cycle!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternon!

*Hayley * -  for when you start DR!

*sailaice* - Sorry to hear of the  hon...when did you actually expect  ?

*Jen* - Good to hear from you! Best of luck with the IVF cycle! Keep us posted on how you get on.

*Kate* - Did you get a better nights sleep? Did you take those Kalms?

*Sukie* - Thanks for the  vibes, but sadly I think I'll be letting the side down, as usual!

Thankfully not quite so bloated today, but definitly still feel very pre-periodfied!! I know the symptoms can mimic one another, but I feel for sure she'll show on time - and likely spare me an HPT! Not sure what my weigh in is gonna be like tomorrow, as always tend to gain pre and during AF 

Got a funeral to go to tomorrow - no one that close, but will be good to catch up with some very old friends, that we've lost contact with over the years - the wife, (who has also sadly died, but a few years before), of the chap whose funeral it is, and mum used to work together and all the kids used to play together, when we came home from school, had Christmas's with them etc!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ She should be here today    tomorrow by the latest or I will go insane!! I'm sorry you have a funeral to attend   Hope your ok


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - well hope she shows up soon...any signs? Oh yes, i'm fine about the funeral, although am sure to be swept away, if it gets a bit emotional


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing I am going mental, really crazy! I know my stupid body is messing this month up for me!! I really can't bear myself I am so mad!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

Me and a friend went food shopping and i bumped into my friends husband - i apologised and explained why i didnt come see my godson on his birthday last week and congrats on their pregnancy news but i just cant face it all right now. He was lovely and said not to worry and sort myself out first  How lovely 

*Saila * - sorry it was a BFN and hope the old witch comes soon so u can get started! Im glad ive been your rock too  U havnt driven me away i find it funny with some of the things u come out with at times!

*Tamsin* - hope the funeral goes as well as can do. I slept much better last nite and feel so much better for it. I didnt buy any kalms as hubby told me to go to the docs first but i feel ok now.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Feeling a bit perkier today!

Had a lovely night. DH is always so thoughtful. Drank loads (after meaning to give up completely after my high fSH) but it was my birthday! 

Kate - Man U Reading tonight! Let's see if we can finish you off! 

Hi Sailace - sorry to hear the old witch is messing around again. I get that sometimes too and it is so frustrating. Like last cycle was 36 days!  So annoying.

Hi Tamsin - hope the funeral goes ok. Good luck for the weigh in too. 

Sukie - glad you are finding the Clomid ok. I just found it made me quite bloated, but then the endo does that too.    for you for this month.

Hi Jen - nice to see you on here. Do stay with us. Even though we are all doing different things, it doesn't matter. Good luck for the IVF!

Hi Maggie - any sign of that baby mouse yet? 

Hayley - best of luck for the down regging.  I remeber having to sniff in a public loo once and felt like everything thought I was a coke head or something! 

Helen - hope your cold is ok. I am fed up of this yukky weather and all the germs going around everywhere. 

Hi to Emily and Lizzy M. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry i haven't been around much, trying to get everything sorted for portugal, still have loads of stuff to get, and am working thurs and fri, so got to get it done!!!!!

Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls
Sorry not been around just so depressed couldn't be bothered even turning on the computer Just been trying to catch up and can you guys chat..

*Kate * I am so glad that you bumped into your friends husband- I hope that makes you feel better.

*Salice* sorry to hear that the wicked witch is on her way but hopefully you will get started soon.

*Rosie* Sending you lots of   this is your time...

*Maggie * how is the mouse doing?

*Sukie * glad that your not having too bad a time of it with the clomid.

*Lizzy M* I hope that your feeling back to normal after the coloscopy.

*Kate* when is your essay due in? good luck with writing it.

today I had a Coloscopy, oh how dreadful is that and to add insult to Pain (very real pain) I have to go back and have a lettz ooh.....I am really feeling violated ok yes I am being a drama queen about it but my god....

Hello to all you girls that I missed I hope that all of you are good and btw wasn't that rugby game on saturday night fabulous? I really enjoyed it .


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Girls got to be quick as Dh has work to do!

Sal sorry you got   hope the  comes very soon x (or a bfp!)

Tamsin Hope tomorrow is ok  

Mary At least it's done now   how long to you get the results?

I think the witch is on her way I've been getting cramps all day and brown spotting though it only day 25, I guess it's the clomid bringing it early.  

Sorry I'll catch up properly soon

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no       I am so distraught I just know this month will be abandoned as CD14 will fall on the weekend and they can't do basting then. I am so upset I can't cope anymore   

Sukie ~ Lets hope it is something else   

Mary ~ I am so sorry you are feeling like that   when do you get the results?

Em ~ Only just realised I have your text message   are we still on for Friday? Count me in and Rosie too (I think) we will need to go somewhere none smoking though  

Caddy ~ My last cycle was about 50 something days. She better not keep messing me about or I will stick a hot poker up there and make her arrive  I'm glad your feeling better hon   

Kate ~ ARRRRGGGGGGH why can't you be here right now shouting at me to calm me down    I feel like my head is going to explode. My body is my own worst enemy  

A very unhappy Saila (sat on rocky waters) <----bad attempt to liven my own mood


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww *sailaice * - sorry the  has still failed to show....she may well show up soon, and CD14 will fall on a weekday, so try not to stress too much over it, until you have to!

*Sukie* - Hope it's not AF and is an inplantation bleed

*Mary* - Sorry to hear the coloscopy wasn't very nice, but at least it's done now. How long till you get the results? What's a lettz?

*Caddy* - Glad you had a good night and that DH spolit you! Awww, if you can't have a drinkie-poo's on your birthday, when can you...don't feel guilty!

*Emily* - Bet ya getting really excited about your holiday aye!

*Kate* - Glad you had a better night sleep. Great news also about your friends hubby's reaction - am sure that has helped you?

*want2beamummy, Rosie, Helen, LizzieM, LizzieB* - How are you all today?

Well scales time again today and ..1.5lbs off  So that's 7lbs in 3 weeks..

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done on the weightloss Tamsin


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? Its pouring with rain here!!

Caddy - sounds like u had fun drinking and lovely to hear u are feeling a wee bit better! I cant believe Reading lost to Man Poo last nite!!

Mary - sorry u have been feeling so down. U are going through it all at the moment arnt u? My essay is due tomorrow but meant to post it today but not finished so going to drive and take it to the tutors house tomorrow.

Saila - i really wish we lived closer as i would be round like a shot giving u a hug and calming u down and making u smile again!!

Tamsin - well done on the weight loss  I am ok thanks - my friends hubby helped so feeling a bit better. My friend actually txt me last nite and said her hubby had spoke to me but she still cant understand why im being like i am!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She's here!!! The  is here!! I can start Menopur!!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bless you Salaice 
I really hope its your month soon poppet 

Hi ladies, no baby mouse news yet 
Have some symptoms but no sore boobies 
My symptoms are the same as last month so hard to remain positive but still hanging in there.
Had a spare test in drawer that has been calling me all day so I did it and of course its BFN my AF not due for 9 days 
Such a dick some times.
At least I have no tests left to test on day 11/12/13/14   only on day 8!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace - I have never seen such AF celebrations!   So pleased the old b*tch arrived for you. You will soon have lovely holes all over your legs from those injections. Try and get an injector pen. I used those and they were so easy. When do you start on the Menopur? It sounds a bit like the short protocol IVF where there is no down regging and stimms start about day 4. I am going to do that protocol on my next IVF (if I ever get there! ).

Kate - I don't want to gloat, but I can't help it.   And Ole scored the winner and he is exactly the same age as me! So us oldies are not past it yet!  

Tamsin - well done on the weightloss. You are doing so well and should be really proud of yourself.  Lets hope the icing on the cake will be a holiday from the witch this month!  

Hi Maggie - you are getting as bad as Sailace on the old pee sticks! Mind you, I did one a week early last month so I can't talk!

Sukie - keeping everything crossed for you that it is an implantaion bleed!  

Mary - sorry to hear that the coloscopy was so painful. Hope you are recovering ok.

Hi Helen - how are you? 

Emily - not long til your hols. Hope you have a fab time after all the hard work you have been doing.

Big Hi's to all you great girls!

I am ok today. Deffo feeling that I have a cyst back.  Have got two scans coming up in the next couple of weeks, so I guess I will find out then. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sailaice   so glad the witch turned up in time!! Good luck with the injections. How are you feeling about them?

Caddy, I hope you don't have cysts. Why do you think you might, do you get symptoms?

Tamsin, well done on the weight loss! That's half a stone in 3 weeks, fantastic!!  Unfortunately i think you're sending it all my way, that can surely be the only explanation for my expanding waistline (not all the [email protected] I've been comfort eating recently  )

baby maggie, that's way too early to test - implantation could still happen in the next four days! Make sure you don't buy any more peesticks! 

Kate, its funny that your friend's dh seems to understand better than she does. Maybe you could say to her that right now she doesn't have to understand, just accept that you have to look after yourself for a while and you hope that when you are feeling stronger she will still be there for you? It sounds like you're coping tho hun  Good luck finishing your essay! Is this the one about IF?

Mary, so sorry you're having a tough time, I don't think you're being a drama queen at all, that's how you feel and its understandable. As an England fan I didn't enjoy the rugby one little bit  but all credit to Ireland, it was well deserved! I thought the fans were amazing too given all the history surrounding the stadium.

Hi emily, have a great time in Portugal, wish I was going! How big's your suitcase, reckon I could squeeze in there?? 

Sukie, if you thinks its too early for AF it could be implantation, lots of girls get AF cramps who then get BFPs! As ever only time will tell, I'll keep everything crossed for you   

I'm feeling lots better today girls, I ended up having yesterday off sick and spent the whole day in bed! I can't wait for AF to arrive too, so we can start again - had to give this month a miss after the HSG. Its been nice in a way not stressing about the 2ww but I want to get on with the next cycle!

Helen
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Helen.

Glad you are feeling better.

Re the cysts, after a really bad AF this month, I am still bloated and am getting pains in my ovaries. It will just be so typical, as I am hoping to do this IVF in April, but looks like I may need further surgery.  Will just have to keep everything crossed.  Well, maybe not everything! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know  Im a naughty monkey 
Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all

Sailaice - Congrats on AF arriving!!!  I think Rosie is pm'ing you about the weekend.

Helen - I will try and fit you in, I can't gurantee they won't spot you in the xray machine though!!!  

Kate - How's the essay going?

Baby maggie - Behave!!!!!!

Caddy - 

Sukie - Fingers crossed!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.

I have a major dilemma, it would be good to get some of your viewpoints.  To cut a very long story short, my dad was adopted when he was 2, and ound his mother and a brother 3 years ago in Australia.  My parents went out to meet them the year after.  I therefore, have never met my grandmother, cousins or uncle, although would like to.  My cousin has just announced that she is getting married in February next year, and would like us to come out, they will help with the costs.  However, if I start my injections in May, and it works, I would be due in February.  If I waited to be in the safe getation to fly, I would start treatment in August, but I don't know whether I would want to fly all that way when pregnant.  If I wait, it would be another year until I could start treatment.  I just don't know what to do.  It may be the only chance I will ever have to meet my grandmother, (she is 83), but do I want to postpone the treatment?  Help!!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Emily, if it were me I would go ahead with the treatment, but maybe delay it to August. Putting it off a year seems like a big sacrifice and a gamble - who knows what might have happened by then, maybe you wouldn't be physically/mentally/emotionally as prepared in a year's time. But August is 'just' another three months (of ttc torture, I know!!), to give you the chance of meeting your Grandmother.

Plus, there could be a bright side to your dilemma - if there's one thing almost guaranteed to make you fall pg, it's booking a long haul flight! My SIL did just that - after two years ttc and being told my bro's sperm count was so low that they basically gave up (she already had three kids from a previous marriage and I think they decided to try to be happy with the family they already had), they booked a family holiday in Florida... and yes, she fell pg!    

I can understand your concerns about the flight if you were pg tho. Could you split the journey up? E.g. stop for a few days' rest in Dubai or somewhere? Would you still be too worried - what is the longest flight you would contemplate taking at that point?

What a tough decision. What does your DH think?

Hope you can reach a decision you're happy with    
xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi *Em*, sounds like a quiet a dillema, however I would not wait until another year I think that its a bit too risky, as has been said break up your flights, but I would just go ahead with the plans that you already have. I know that it 
would be nice to see your grandmother but I think that she would understand that your priority would be a buba......but if you do decide to pass through Dubai you must look me up...spare room should you wanna stay.......

*Sal* -wishing you good luck this month. Kate did you get that essay finished yet.......

*Rosie* Hope you are good.

*Sukie-* Take care of yourself.

*babymaggie*- how is the mouse? 
*Kate did you get that essay finished?*

*Helen O* I know how you feel about Saturday night!! but there is always next year, , thanks for your kind words sommetimes thats all it takes to make one realise that life is good in the bigger picture.

*Lizzy M* have you got your results from COloscopy yet? I should have mine today before 1pm local time so hopefully it is as they predicted at stage 2 so I can have a little piece of mind for my holiday...Holiday thats a joke I am going home to my flat in London and will probably spend the 2 weeks cleaning and decorating!!!! and to add insult to injury no maid.....DOn't you feel sorry for me okay must dash now. See you all soon will try catch up while in uk depending on internet cafes....sending you all  

Love and hugs to all you guys

Mary


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary ~ Does the spare room invite go for all of us  

Em ~ Couldn't you book a last minute flight to go nearer the time depending on your circumstances first?

Helen ~ It is nice to have a little break about TTC but I know how you feel wanting to get started. Are you feeling better today honey?  

Caddy ~ I start on CD2 and have to do them in my belly. I got the little injector gun   I'm keeping my fingers crossed you haven't got a cyst   

Baby Maggie ~ You sound like me early testing babe   It's far to early hon. I'm sending the peestick police round 

Well I start my jabs tonight  I also need to phone hospital tonight and get dates for scan   I am going to the Trafford centre on saturday!! Anyone else coming?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry i havent been around for a few days, i just come out of hospital.

I have caught up on all your posts and i wanted to do a few personals, so here goes  

Kate - How are the neighbours, have they learnt how to be quiet yet??    That was nice of your friends dh shame she cant be as understanding but i am sure she will be.

Sailaice - So sorry about your bfn huni!! How are you getting on with your injections??     for you.

Caddy - Hope you had a good birthday sorry i wasnt around to post. How are you??

Tamsin - Well done on your weight loss, i managed to lose 8lbs in hospital, how good is that   

Helen - Hope you are feeling better after your stinking cold hun  

Baby Maggie -     my fingers are crossed for you.

Rosie - Glad you are getting all the symptoms hun, hope you are still taking it easy.

Sukie - How is everything with you??

Hayley - Hi and good luck    

Emily - Hi hun, how is everything with you??

Mary - Hi, everything is not great at the moment but i am getting there. Sorry about your colposcopy they arent nice but i didnt know how to warn you without reaking you out. I havent had my results yet but i did have the worse type of cells so i hope they got it all. What is a Lettz?? Let me know what your results say pls.

Hi to anyone that i have missed.

May all your dreams come true ladies.

Hope to speak soon

Love and    

LizzyM xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Helen, Mary and sailaice, thanks for all your support.  I think I might see if I can go whilst pregnant.  Sailaice - I could do a last minute one, but I don't know whether to decide I am definitely going, and put off the tx.  i don't think I can for another year though.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies  Hope u are all ok?

Saila - pleased that your AF is here! Good luck starting the injections tonite!

maggie - u are testing way too soon hun!

caddy - i know Reading were so close as well!! U are not old hun!

helen - hope u are ok? I got the essay done and hubby dropped it off this morning for me! It was about the musculo-skeletal system!! I know its strange how my friends hubby understands and she doesnt! Ive told her that she cant ever understand how i feel right now and she has to just give me time for me to sort myself out and come round.

emilycaitlin - i got my essay done! Oh wow your dilemma - i dont know to be honest - its hard! From my point of view if it was me i would start the tx but then the choice is yours.

mary - yes i got my essay finished thanks and all posted!!

lizzyM - hope u are ok now? The neighbours are a little bit quieter now but still slamming doors and hoovering at 8am!!? Whats all that about!

Hi to everyone else!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Been feeling quite icky and also have had loads of work to do.

Hope you are all doing ok? I'll try my best to catch up, but I've missed so much!

Em, my gp said his wife went to Australia when she was in her second trimester and flying is no problem then. The likelihood is the plane would stop somewhere to refuel or something anyway, which gives you chance to have a walk around the airport. They also recommend plenty of fluids, flight socks and stretching your legs regularly. I don't think there's any reason you shouldn't have your treatment and be able to go if you're in your second trimester. 

Mary, hope your colposcopy went ok? Hope it was over nice and quick and you're on the mend now. 

Lizzy, hope you're recovering well too. I get my smear results tomorrow and I really hope it comes back normal this time, as I won't be having treatment now I'm pg. Just another thing to worry about! Just hope I'm lucky this time.  

Sailaice, good luck for starting the jabs tonight. So exciting, I really hope they work much better than the Clomid did!  

Hi Kate, Helen, Baby Maggie, Caddy, Tamsin ans Sukie. Sorry if I've missed anyone - my brain is mashed at the moment.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi rosie lovely to see u and hope u are keeping well

Kate xx​


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls

well lots of mixed emotions today.  yes I am still feelin sick, sore (.)(.), moody as hell, headache sometimes, no period and still wise for me to wait another 3 days.

I did do a digital clearblue last night whihc was naughty as i did it not long after going to the loo beforehand which couldnt have helped things

just feelin very confused

id sooner know either way

How are all of u!!

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Rosie - Thanks for letting me know about your gp, I think I will go ahead with treatment and see what happens.

I'm now 2 days late, but keep feeling watery cm, so am not even going to bother testing.  Not long till April!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooh good luck Want2beamummy and Emily!    Let's keep our fingers crossed for some more good news on here!

Emily - if I were you I would crack on with the treatment. Could you not get a flight after that when you know what is happening?

Good luck with the jabs, Sailace! Don't like the sound of them in the tum though. 

Kate -  well done on finishing the essay! What you up to this weekend?

LizzyM - glad you are out of hospital now. It sounds like a pretty horrid procedure. Mental that you have lost 8lbs. If I were you, I would enjoy putting it all back on with several boxes of ferrero rocher!  Good to see you back. 

Hi Helen - any sign of the old witch? I am so impatient too. Everything seems to take so long. 

Mary - hope your results were ok.  

Hi Sukie - how's our Clomid chick? Hope you are ok, honeypie!  

Hi Rosie - nice to see you on here! 

Hi Maggie - are you still on mousewatch? 

Tamsin - how are you?

No news from me. So boring, I know! Will think of something exciting to pretend that I have done for tomorrow! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi girls just another quick one
Thanks for all the positive vibes, what would I do without you guys 

Sal good luck tonight with the jabs  ^Reiko^

Mollycoddling I think I'd go for it and let fate decided x

Helen hope your A/F comes soon x

Well still no A/F but still brownish spotting but it's getting more red and my (.)(.) don't hurt anymore so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much!

Speak soon
Suki


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~    

Caddy ~ What no news? I want something interesting today even if it is pretend  

Em ~ I have everything crossed for you hun!   

wanttobeamummy ~ I am hoping that you have some good news for us.

Rosie ~ Hope the side effects aren't too bad today!  

Well girlies I have done the first jab! Did it at half past six last night and it didn't even hurt!! 

This morning however I stood on a nail and it went right through my foot


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

What are you doing standing on a nail, you silly billy!
Sounds painful!  Glad your jab went ok.

Major news is that I am pregnant! 
(Yes, that one was made up! )
Will try and think of something more convincing! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Caddy, i got all excited for you then 

Sailaice ~ well done for your first jab....hope it wasn't too bad 

Going to start a new thread for you all now 

L xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86757.0


----------

